#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-12
<joostvb> добро јутро
<phlogisto> jutro
<TildaTurn> <O
<nesa962> dobar dan svima
<nesa962> 2 harda 1 sata 1 ata
<nesa962> na sata bih da ostane w ,a na drugom ubuntu
<nesa962> al neide
<nesa962> moram da ulayim u bios da podesavam koi hard ide prvi,a koi drugi i u yavisnosti od toga ide sistem
<nesa962> :(
<nesa962> :( :(
<alibaba-> udji u boot menu i odatle odaberi, opet nemoras u bios da ulazis
<nesa962> isti djavo
<alibaba-> ili namesti da ti taj disk ide prvi i azuriraj grub
<alibaba-> onda ces u grubu da imas da biras hoces win ili linux
<alibaba-> mislim da ide sudo update-grub
<nesa962> da kada mamestim tako onda vidim samo ubuntu ili samo w
<alibaba-> trrbao bi da vidis oba
<alibaba-> i onda da biras koji hoces
<nesa962> pa u tome i jeste problem
<nesa962> sto vidim samo jedan ili drugi
<alibaba-> treba da namestis tako u biosu da ti se podie ubuntu
<alibaba-> i onda ga podignes i azuriras grub
<nesa962>  sve to lepo u teoriji ali praksa
<alibaba-> i onda treba da se pokaze i win valjda, ako ne onda ga rucno doteras
<alibaba-> e pa jbg
<nesa962> kako rucno
<alibaba-> editovanjem grub-a
<nesa962> ok pa da probam
<nesa962> paq se onda cujemo
<alibaba-> to ti je u /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<alibaba-> taj fajl treba da podesis
<nesa962> potrudi'emo se
<alibaba-> otvoris terminal
<alibaba-> kucas
<alibaba-> sudo su
<alibaba-> pa sifru tvoju
<alibaba-> onda
<alibaba-> update-grub
<alibaba-> i trbalo bi da je to to, ako nije dovoljno moraces rucno
<alibaba-> ja to nisam radio ali kontam da tako ide
<nesa962> hvala videcu kada docemkuci
<VOJKAN> Ima li koga iz Srbije ???
<Atlantic777> VOJKAN: ima uvek, samo pitaj.
<VOJKAN> Uh dobro je
<VOJKAN> već sam se zabrinuo
<VOJKAN> Ima li neko ovaj novi UBUNTU 11.10
<fb0x> ja mislio ovo kanal pakistanske ubuntu zajednice xD
<VOJKAN> Ja sam ga instalirao i samo problemi do problema
<Atlantic777> VOJKAN: imamo, imamo, samo reci Å¡ta je problem.
<Atlantic777> da li si video da li je neko sa foruma imao sličan problem?
<fb0x> VOJKAN, ako si novi u linux-u onda je to normalno :)
<fb0x> sve moze da se sredi
<VOJKAN> Jesam ali vrlo slabo objasnjenja
<Atlantic777> VOJKAN: u redu, onda izvoli.
<VOJKAN> googlao sam dosat ali bez rezultata
<fb0x> pitaj!
<Atlantic777> ja sam malo u gužvi, ali na pauzama ću uleteti
<VOJKAN> pa sam se uclanio ovde...
<VOJKAN> Nikako da podesim WiFi na laptopu. DELL 1525
<VOJKAN> ustvari ne mogu do drivera
<Atlantic777> kopiraj na paste.ubuntu.com izlaz komande: ifconfig
<Atlantic777> a to pišeš u terminalu
<Atlantic777> !terminal
<lubotu3> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Atlantic777> ih, matori factoid
<fb0x> Atlantic777, ako ima wifi onda iwconfig koliko se secam?
<VOJKAN> trenutno sam na Win-u, trazim trazim samo da osposobim mrezu pa cu onda step by step
<Atlantic777> fb0x: ifconfig, prvo da vidimo da li ima interface ;)
<fb0x> aha, slab sam sa wireless...
<Atlantic777> VOJKAN: na kakav wifi se kačiš?
<VOJKAN> ima
<fb0x> sta ima?
<VOJKAN> probao sam, vidi MAC adresu...
<VOJKAN> aha
<Atlantic777> da li ti vidiš tu mrežu na koju hoćeš da se nakačiš?
<VOJKAN> kucni ruter
<VOJKAN> HG520c
<Atlantic777> da li je nekako zaštićen? wpa, wep?
<VOJKAN> ne , resetovao sam ga
<Atlantic777> dobro
<VOJKAN> u winu mi radi normalno
<Atlantic777> nisi rekao da li ubuntu vidi tu mrežu?
<Atlantic777> koja je mrežna kartica u pitanju? da nije neki broadcom?
<Atlantic777> e, ja moram da idem
<Atlantic777> čujemo se posle
<VOJKAN> ok hvala
<promis> daj ispis od> sudo lshw -C network
<savvas> tacno, takodje daj: nm-tool
<VOJKAN> evo jedan momenat za vas koji ste mi u pomoci: Prvo treba da se izlogujem iz wina, pa da startujem ubuntu pa cu da se vratim posto nemam mrezu na ubuntu (razumetite me) Hvala
<savvas> ah... ja cu morati da idem uskoro, ali pokusaj ponovo da pitas, bice tu promis valjda :)
<promis> tu sam ja cijelo viječe
<promis> (Å¡ljakam)
<savvas> super hehe
<V0JKAN> Ako ima naprednih korisnika, moze li pomoc ??
<Atlantic777> V0JKAN: kao što sam ti rekao, samo pitaj, irc funkcioniše tako što postaviš pitanje i čekaš da ti neko odgovori. Što pre postaviš pitanje, više ljudi će ga videti i pre ćeš dobiti odgovor.
<Atlantic777> :)
<V0JKAN> Imam dell 1525, koji savrseno radi pod Windowsom ali nakon instalacije ubuntu na drugoj particiji ne radi mi wiFi kartica...
<V0JKAN> user@user-Inspiron-1525:~$ sudo lshw -C network  [sudo] password for user:    *-network                       description: Network controller         product: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY         vendor: Broadcom Corporation         physical id: 0         bus info: pci@0000:0b:00.0         version: 01         width: 64 bits         clock: 33MHz         capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list         configuration: driver=
<Atlantic777> za kopiranje veće količine teksta koristi paste.ubuntu.com
<Atlantic777> inače, zar ne možeš kablom da se povežeš na taj ruter pa da na brzinu isproveravamo?
<Atlantic777> da ne moraš stalno da se isključuješ i uključuješ?
<V0JKAN> ne radi mi mrezna karta odavno
<Atlantic777> aham
<V0JKAN>  user@user-Inspiron-1525:~$ nm-tool   NetworkManager Tool   State: disconnected   - Device: wlan0 ----------------------------------------------------------------    Type:              802.11 WiFi    Driver:            b43    State:             unavailable    Default:           no    HW Address:        00:16:44:BC:A0:48     Capabilities:     Wireless Properties      WEP Encryption:  yes      WPA Encryption:  yes      WPA2 Encrypt
<Atlantic777> V0JKAN: pa zar je teško otići na http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Atlantic777> tamo kopirati tekst i ovde ostaviti samo link?
<Atlantic777> više puta sam te zamolio
<Atlantic777> to je pravilo
<V0JKAN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/768185/
<V0JKAN> izvini
<Atlantic777> meni ne smeta, ja ionako ne pratim, radim nešto drugo, ali jednostavnije je za pregled, čitkije i sve
<V0JKAN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/768187/
<Atlantic777> koliko vidim, drajver je u redu
<Atlantic777> sve je prepoznato, samo, da nije on nekako „na dugme“ isključen?
<Atlantic777> da li imaš neki prekidač?
<Atlantic777> ili kada se startuje sistem pa da štikliraš tamo enable wireless
<V0JKAN> evo jos ovo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/768188/
<V0JKAN> enable-vao sam ga
<V0JKAN> kako softverski tako i na dugme koje nikad ne gasim
<Atlantic777> hajde dok se drugi ne odazovu, evo par komandi koje bi trebao zaredom da upišeš:
<Atlantic777> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Atlantic777> iwlist wlan0 scan
<promis> fali ti firmver
<promis> bradcom karta
<Atlantic777> ah, eto čika promisa, imaš koga da slušaš
<Atlantic777> V0JKAN: ^
<promis> pošto ti ne radi kabal mrežna moraćeš da primeniš offline instalaciju firmeva
<V0JKAN> Probao sam i sa ndisgtk
<promis> ma jok
<promis> saču ti dati uputstvo za to
<V0JKAN> ok
<promis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access
<V0JKAN> Ah da... čak ni Synaptic ne mogu da instaliram
<promis> pa kad nemaš internet
<Atlantic777> hm, moglo bi to na naš wiki
<promis> dakle u uputstvu koje sam dao tebe zanima odeljak No internet acess
<V0JKAN> upravo tako
<promis> zabeleži url koji sam dao i u windozi odradi potrebne stvari
<V0JKAN> hvala eto me uskoro: log off
<promis> mada je on već u vindozi :D
<promis> Jel može nekako da se chmod ograniči da samo roka fjalove, a da direktorijume preskoči?
<promis> osim wudu magije sa find, naravno
<Vojkan> Atlantic,promis, vratio sam se. Sve je bilo bezuspesno (nazalost) Uputstvo jeste dobro, medjutim.. naisao sam na banalne probleme
<promis> koje*
<Vojkan> U delu gde trebam da navigacijom dođem do medeija tj.cd-a...
<Vojkan> Ne rade mi neke osnovne komande
<Vojkan> da ne poverujes
<Vojkan> cd..
<Vojkan> na primer
<boris_c> pa treba cd ..
<boris_c> sa razmakom
<Vojkan> ni jedna varijanta nije upalila
<Vojkan> sa razmakom sa jednom tackom, sa dve...
<promis> pa gde u uputstvu ima cd ..?
<Vojkan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?highlight=%28%28WifiDocs%7CDriver%7Cbcm43xx%29%29
<Vojkan> U delu http://paste.ubuntu.com/768343/
<Vojkan> ne mogu da dođem do:  ../pool/main/d/dkms
<promis> te tačke simbolično predstavljaju deo putanje koji je nepoznat
<promis> koji ti treba da utvrdiš
<promis> to je praktično deo putanje do tačke montiranja cdroma
<Vojkan> hmmm
<Vojkan> ima direktorijum na disku u kom se nalazi dkms
<Vojkan> ali ne mogu da dođem do njega
<promis> recimo: /media/cdrom/pool/main/d/dkms
<Vojkan> tako nekako
<promis> a zašto ne možeš da dođeš do njega?
<Vojkan> kao sto rekoh nakon kucanja cd .. ne desava se nista tj files does exist tako nesto
<promis> pa zato Å¡to se te .. ne kucaju
<promis> a već sam rekao zašto
<promis> u ostalom, mogao si lepo u nautilusu da dođeš do potrebnog foldera
<promis> pa da dvoklikom instaliraš potrebne pakete
<promis> ili da iskoristiš putanju iz nautilusa za cd komandu
<Vojkan> ček ček, hoćeš da kažeš cd pa razmak ??
<promis> cd /media/cdrom/pool/main/d/dkms
<promis> recimo
<Vojkan> Strasno. To sam dokazuje moje neznanje
<Vojkan> ajde da probam ponovo
<promis> probaj
<promis> ništa te ne košta
<Vojkan> ovo odjavljivanje i prijavljivanje me bas smorilo. 30-tak puta danas
<gm__> Zvuk na Ubuntu 11.10 radio mi je normalno  kada se pali,a sada se uopste ne cuje,ne znam do cega je ? trazio sam po netu sta moze biti ali nista nema?  Ovo mi izbaci za audio kada ukucam lspci  http://paste.lugons.org/show/QvpspMzbHejYzPxDjshT/
<gm__> radi youtube,muzika i slicno,na skajpu zeza,malo krci ,sece,i prestane sam od sebe
<promis> daj ispis od: aplay -l
<gm__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/768412/
<gm__> izvoli
<promis> pa, ta kartica bi trebala da radi kako treba
<promis> jel to neki laptop?
<gm__> da,Acer Aspire 5738zg ,radila je do pre neki dan,ali vise nece
<gm__> I zna li neko dobar  sajt sa temama za Ubuntu ,i neki dobar tut za Compiz i namestanje?
<promis> možda treba za taj laptop da dodatno namestiš audio. da se doda neki mod u alsa-base.conf
<gm__> Ne znam ,radilo je sve ok ,i sada ga upalim nece
<promis> pazi , čip uvek može da pregori...
<Atlantic777> ček bre, ali radi muzika
<Atlantic777> nije čip onda
<gm__> ma radi muzika
<promis> pa Å¡ta ne radi onda?
<Atlantic777> startup stound
<gm__> ko sto Atlantic777 kaze
<promis> pa koji če ti to
<gm__> ovo sa zvukom je neki bug,nadjos slucajno sada na lunchpad-u
<gm__> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/175840
<gm__> NickServ REGISTER gm
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-13
<joostvb> добро јутро
<Ddpbf> хм сад се вратио форум
<TildaTurn> <O
<nikolam> sprema se oporezivanje racunara (?!) i sve audio-video opreme na granici pri uvozu i da pare id SOKOJ-u , privatnoj organizaciji koja ubira pare od lakovernih.
<TildaTurn> pa .., to sto bih sad rekao nije za irc
<TildaTurn> ali sam sebi u bradu rekao
<Atlantic777> sve i svašta je za irc, samo ne na ovom kanalu
<TildaTurn> da :)
<nikolam> Atlantic777, cim napravis kanal na srpskom za pricu van teme, samo napred.
<fb0x> haha nikolam ti i dalje teras svoje :D
<nikolam> ne nista svoje. cim se napravi kanal na srpskom eto mene i na prici van teme.
<Beretta021> nikolam ako ti se ne svidja onaj kanal ne moras spamovati ovde
<fb0x> ja ne znam sta fali oftopicarenju xD
<nikolam> Beretta021, ne naprotiv, svidja mi se, ne spamujem vec pricam o ubuntu kanalima,
<nikolam> Beretta021, ako ti imas problem, mozes otici na engleski kanal
<Beretta021> vidi
<Beretta021> sokoj nema nikakve veze sa ubuntuom
<Beretta021> hahah
<nikolam> svakako ima veze jer se sistem koji koristimo vrti na hardveru. Ako je hardver nezakonito oporezovan, to povlaci manju raspolozivost i utice na sve korisnike, pa i Ubuntu sistema, posebno sto neplacanje ima posledicu smanjenja cene investicije u softver
<nikolam> A time se povecava investicija i hardver cini manej raspolozivim, bez obzira sto je na slobodnom softveru.
<Atlantic777> nikolam: ti to pokušavaš da instaliraš ubuntu na dvd plejer?
<Atlantic777> izvini, bolje da proaš debian, za njega znam da ok radi na ARM
<Atlantic777> ako nađeš dvd plejer sa ARM-om...
<nikolam> Atlantic777, je malo nervozan, moze biti zato sto me ne moze ubediti da kanal za podrsku na srpskom, p amakar ako je namenjen za pricu van teme, mora da ima naziv na engleskom. Tipican primer mismanagement-a?
<nikolam> Atlantic777, vidi se da nisi u toku
<nikolam> Atlantic777, opet masisi poentu. Ubuntu radi na x86 hardveru koji ce biti dodatno oporezovan
<nikolam> i takodje ne svidja mi se tvoj podsmesljiv i naizgled neinformisani ton.
<Atlantic777> nikolam: zaista ništa lično, ali ovaj kanal je namenjen podršci pri instalaciji i korišćenju ubuntua i njegovih derivata.
<nikolam> Takodje, odnos prema koristnicima bi trebalo da bude uvidjavan i uputan, Look: Ubuntu code of conduct.
<nikolam> Atlantic777,  ovaj kanal je namenjen Ubuntu zajednici Srbije. Nije namenjen za privatnu upotrebu od strane pojedinaca, pa makar oni sebi dali za pravo da odredjuju drugima o cemu ce pricati i o cemu nece, vezano za Ubuntu tistem.
<nikolam> nemas pravo da filtriras teme razgovora po sili administrativne moci, ako je vezana za sistem koji korisntimo.
<bojce> nikolam: da te podsetim na pravilo kad se već pozivaš na CoC: nema raspravljanja o odlici administracije, svaka rasprava na tu temu nosi za sobom udaljenje sa Ubuntu servisa; takođe, pravo je administracije da u skladu sa preporukama Saveta propiše šta čemu služi kao i pravila ponašanja, pa te molim da poštuješ to
<nikolam> Problem je sto se time ukida mesto za diskusiju, koje je nista drugo do ovo isto mesto i kanal. Filtriranjem mesta za pricu se filtrira upliv predloga iz zajednice.
<nikolam> Problem je nacin izbora kanala za pricu van teme.
<nikolam> tj njegovor naziva.
<bojce> kao što rekoh, to je odluka administaracije da bude tako nazvan, ako ti smeta, nemoj iči tamo
<nikolam> i ne idem. Zato sam ovde.
<nikolam> I vezano je za Ubuntu - tu sam.
<Anpu> apt-get cache sokoj
<Anpu> not found
<Anpu> :(
<opetnaistommestu> Ljudi, Å¡ta se desilo sa Deajnom? Vidim mu u potpisu na forumu neku Å¡tetu...
<Anpu> ja sam isto danas saznao, ne znam sta se desilo :\
<opetnaistommestu> Znam da se ne bi sprdao tako.
<bojce> nije sprdanje, deajn je odlučio da se više ne pojavljuje na forumu, o njegovim razlozima ja ne mogu da pišem u njegovo ime
<opetnaistommestu> Bez veze. Nadam se da postoji način da se reši šta god bi trebalo da se reši, on je okej lik u moru okej likova na forumu, ne znam gde je moglo da zapne. :S
<Beretta021> opetnaistommestu: opusti se nisi ti kriv
<Beretta021> njegova odluka
<Beretta021> nagledao sam se takvih na forumu koliko oces
<Beretta021> *forumima
<Beretta021> pa su i oprostajne teme pisali
<Beretta021> :)
<opetnaistommestu> Heh...
<nikolam> ja na primer u principu tesko pratim forume. Nije da necu, prosto m i je fizicki tesko. navikao sam na dopisna drustva preko elektronske poste.
<nikolam> A dodatno je sto forumi i zahtevaju i namecu strogu administraciju itd, na sta definitivno se necu naviknuti nikad. Posebno na prirodu foruma da je vlasnicki u svojoj osnovi od strane onog ko ga je postavio itd.
<nikolam> Mislim, nemam nikakva losa iskustva sa nasim forumom, al to je verovatno zato sto ga ne posecujem cesto . Vise volim Irc i Viki. Direkt  u srz problema :)
<nikolam> kad bi forum imao i news server u paraleli ili vezivanje za dopisna drustva (mailing lists) onda bi to bilo super ali treba to postaviti...
<sweetofserbia> Dobro vece, da li neko moze da mi kaze na koji nacin mogu da deinstaliram postojeci drajver za graficku kartu?
<promis> a koji je_
<promis> ?
<Beretta021> kako si ga instalirao uopste?
<Beretta021> i koja graficka
<promis> daj ispis od: lspci -knn|grep VGA -A 5
<sweetofserbia> Preko sistemskog softvera za abdejt
<sweetofserbia> lspc -knnIgrep VGA -A 5
<promis> nije ti dobra komanda
<promis> samo iskopiraj Å¡to sam napisao
<sweetofserbia> lspci -knn|grep VGA -A 5
<promis> da
<sweetofserbia> To znaci?
<promis> to znači da treba da otovriš terminal i pokreneš u njemu tu komandu
<sweetofserbia> Ok, to je sve?
<promis> i da nam posle ovde iskopieaš njen ispis
<sweetofserbia> sweetofserbia@sweetofserbia-System-Product-Name:~$ lspci -knn|grep VGA -A 5
<sweetofserbia> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3600 Series [1002:9598]
<sweetofserbia> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:01da]
<sweetofserbia> 	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<sweetofserbia> 	Kernel modules: fglrx_updates, radeon
<sweetofserbia> 01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: ATI Technologies Inc RV635 Audio device [Radeon HD 3600 Series] [1002:aa20]
<sweetofserbia> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:aa20]
<sweetofserbia> sweetofserbia@sweetofserbia-System-Product-Name:~$
<promis> Dakle, Ati kartica, vlasnički drajver
<promis> hićeš da ga deinstaliraš?
<sweetofserbia> Koliko sam razumela prvo moram da deinstaliram postojeci draje, da ih instalirala kompaktan?
<promis> was?
<promis> kakv kompaktan?
<sweetofserbia> Receno mi je da mi drajver za kraficku nije kompaktan i da bih trebala da instaliram drugi, kako bih instalirala kompaktan, uz koji bi mogla da radi i tv kartica
<sweetofserbia> *graficku
<promis> Ko ti je to rekao? Mislim to za "kompaktan" drajver?
<sweetofserbia> Ja sam ovde zamolila za misljenje i sugestiju, ukoliko ne gresim?
<promis> Lično, u svojoj Linux karijeri nisam čuo za takav termin "kompaktan" drajver za grafičku, pa zato pitam.
<promis> Da vidim, o čemu se tu radi
<Kosava> Verovatno misli na vlasnički drajver :D
<promis> No, mislim da je sada važnije, da kažeš, tačno, šta ti smeta u radu sistema, i zašto bi menjala drajver.
<Kosava> zbog 3D podrške
<Beretta021> pa vis da rece zbog tv karta
<Beretta021> *karte
<Kosava> pa da zato kažem da je potreban vlasnički :D
<promis> Da, ali bih voleo da se opiše detaljnije problem
<promis> Kosava: ona već ima instaliran vlasnički drajver
<sweetofserbia> Ne bih znala na sta su mislili, pokusavam da steknem sopstveno misljenje i iskustvo, tek toliko da i na ovom sistemu mogu nezavisno da funkcionisem, kao sto sam i objasnila zbog tv kartice{kako su mi izneli misljenje zbog nefunkcionisanja moje tv kartice na ovom sistemu}, a i zbog:
<sweetofserbia> "No proprietary drivers are in this system"
<Beretta021> hm
<sweetofserbia> Bas "Hm"
<Kosava> a kakva ti je tv kartica na usb ili ide u pci slot ?
<promis> taj natpis nema veze. proprietary drivers jesu instalirani
<promis> laptop je u pitanju
<sweetofserbia> Ne, desktop, mislim da je pci
<Beretta021> a da
<sweetofserbia> "KWorld" model ne znam
<Kosava> aha
<Kosava> sada već idemo u nekom smeru :D
<promis> Desktop, a piše ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon, zanimljivo
<sweetofserbia> Hvala Bogu
<Beretta021> i ja se sad cudim
<Beretta021> nego
<Beretta021> sweetofserbia:
<Beretta021> daj ispis komande
<promis> daj onda ispis od: lspci
<Kosava> ajde ispiši ovu komandu
<Kosava> lspci
<Beretta021> hahahaha
<Beretta021> ajde jedan
<Beretta021> :D
<sweetofserbia> U terminal ili cet?
<Kosava> ali daj na neki pastebin
<promis> u terminal komanda, ispis u čet ;)
<Kosava> a onda kasnije daj  jedan
<Kosava> lsusb
<sweetofserbia> "Pastebin"? Imajte u vidu da "Linuks" koristim svega mesec dana i da nisam programer
<Beretta021> sta ce to kosava?
<Beretta021> http://pastebin.com/
<sweetofserbia> lspci
<Beretta021> ovde iskopiraj izlaz komande
<Kosava> čisto onako ;)
<Beretta021> pa submit
<Beretta021> pa posalji link
<promis> sweetofserbia: nisam ni ja programer
<Beretta021> ja cu tek da budem
<Beretta021> :P
<promis> niti ću biti
<promis> dakle, pošto je to veći ispis upotrebi pastebin.com
<Kosava> na ovaj sajt nalepiš taj dugi tekst iz konzole pa klikneš submit
<sweetofserbia> Nisu programeri ni oni koje za to placas...
<Kosava> i daće ti jedan link
<Kosava> to pošalji na chat
<promis> haah
<promis> ha
<sweetofserbia> pastebin.com
<promis> otvori firefox i idi na taj sajt
<promis> pa tamo iskopiraj ispis iz terminala
<Kosava> da se ne zaguši chat sa puno teksta biće lakše i tebi i nama :)
<sweetofserbia> "Firefox" ne volim
<Beretta021> bilo koji browser
<Beretta021> chrome
<promis> nema veze, bilo koji onda međumrežni brstač
<Beretta021> opera
<sweetofserbia> Tako moze :)
<Beretta021> hahaha
<Beretta021> brstac
<Beretta021> :D
<sweetofserbia> "Brstac" :D
<promis> pa tamo ti lepo iskopiraj sve to iz terminala, i nama samo daj vezu ka stranici
<sweetofserbia> "You are currently not logged in, this means you can not edit or delete anything you paste. Sign Up or Login"
<Beretta021> mani se toga
<sweetofserbia> Moram prvo da se registrujem...
<Beretta021> ne mora
<sweetofserbia> Sta onda da kopiram odatle?
<Beretta021> vidi
<Beretta021> udji u terminal
<sweetofserbia> Gledam
<Kosava> Nemojte da vam zovem nemesyisa da vam svima installira gentoo xD
<Beretta021> kucaj komandu
<Beretta021> lspci
<Beretta021> Kosava: fbsd sad
<Kosava> a da :D
<sweetofserbia> Prvo objasni sta je to?
<Beretta021> koje?
<sweetofserbia> Cekaj, u cet, ili u terminal?
<Kosava> lista pci uređaja
<Beretta021> terminal
<Kosava> u terminal to kucaj pa enter
<Beretta021> pa kad dobijes ispis
<Kosava> onda to iskopiraj pa nalepi na pastebin.com
<promis> Kao što rekoh. Komanda u terminal, url sa pastebina u čat
<Beretta021> onda njega kopiraj
<Beretta021> prelepi na pastebin
<Beretta021> udari submit
<Beretta021> pa nam vamo na cet daj link ka tome
<Beretta021> razumela?
<sweetofserbia> http://pastebin.com/search?cx=partner-pub-4339714761096906%3A1qhz41g8k4m&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=sweetofserbia%40sweetofserbia-System-Product-Name%3A~%24+lspci+-knn%7Cgrep+VGA+-A+5+01%3A00.0+VGA+compatible+controller+%5B0300%5D%3A+ATI+Technologies+Inc+Mobility+Radeon+HD+3600+Series+%5B1002%3A9598%5D+%09Subsystem%3A+ASUSTeK+Computer+Inc.+Device+%5B1043%3A01da%5D+%09Kernel+driver+in+use%3A+fglrx_pci+%09Kernel+modules%3A+fgl
<sweetofserbia> rx_updates%2C+radeon+01%3A00.1+Audio+device+%5B0403%5D%3A+ATI+Technologies+Inc+RV635+Audio+device+%5BRadeon+HD+3600+Series%5D+%5B1002%3Aaa20%5D+%09Subsystem%3A+ASUSTeK+Computer+Inc.+Device+%5B1043%3Aaa20%5D+sweetofserbia%40sweetofserbia-System-Product-Name%3A~%24+lspci+00%3A00.0+Host+bridge%3A+Intel+Corporation+82G33%2FG31%2FP35%2FP31+Express+DRAM+Controller+%28rev+10%29+00%3A01.0+PCI+bridge%3A+Intel+Corporation+82G33%2FG31
<sweetofserbia> %2FP35%2FP31+Express+PCI+Express+Root+Port+%28rev+10%29+00%3A1b.0+Audio+device%3A+Intel+Corporation+N10%2FICH+7+Family+High+Definition+Audio+Controller+%28rev+01%29+00%3A1c.0+PCI+bridge%3A+Intel+Corporation+N10%2FICH+7+Family+PCI+Express+Port+1+%28rev+01%29+00%3A1c.1+PCI+bridge%3A+Intel+Corporation+N10%2FICH+7+Family+PCI+Express+Port+2+%28rev+01%29+00%3A1d.0+USB+Controller%3A+Intel+Corporation+N10%2FICH+7+Family+USB+UHCI+Co
<sweetofserbia> ntroller+%231+%28rev+01%29+00%3A1d.1+USB+Controller%3A+Intel+Corporation+N10%2FICH+7+Family+USB+UHCI+Controller+%232+%28rev+01%29+00%3A1d.2+USB+Controller%3A+Intel+Corporation+N10%2FICH+7+Family+USB+UHCI+Controller+%233+%28rev+01%29+00%3A1d.3+USB+Controller%3A+Intel+Corporation+N10%2FICH+7+Family+USB+UHCI+Controller+%234+%28rev+01%29+00%3A1d.7+USB+Controller%3A+Intel+Corporation+N10%2FICH+7+Family+USB2+EHCI+Controller+%28re
<sweetofserbia> v+01%29+00%3A1e.0+PCI+bridge%3A+Intel+Corporation+82801+PCI+Bridge+%28rev+e1%29+00%3A1f.0+ISA+bridge%3A+Intel+Corporation+82801GB%2FGR+%28ICH7+Family%29+LPC+Interface+Bridge+%28rev+01%29+00%3A1f.1+IDE+interface%3A+Intel+Corporation+82801G+%28ICH7+Family%29+IDE+Controller+%28rev+01%29+00%3A1f.2+IDE+interface%3A+Intel+Corporation+N10%2FICH7
<promis> Was?
<Beretta021> uhhhhhh
<Beretta021> stani stani!!!
<Kosava> ajde ko je raspoložen od vas
<Kosava> da to reši
<Kosava> preko teamviewera
<Beretta021> ja idem na spavanje
<Kosava> ...
<promis> kaakv crni team...
<promis> Ja se ne razumem u TV karte, ali rekoh daj da vidimo barem koja je
<sweetofserbia> Vec ste se umorili...
<Beretta021> sweetofserbia:
<Beretta021> ajd ovako
<Beretta021> slusaj mene
<sweetofserbia> Ok
<Beretta021> kucaj u terminal
<Beretta021> lspci | grep multi
<sweetofserbia> Ok
<Beretta021> pa nam prekopiraj ispis u chat
<sweetofserbia> sweetofserbia@sweetofserbia-System-Product-Name:~$ lspci | grep multi
<sweetofserbia> sweetofserbia@sweetofserbia-System-Product-Name:~$
<promis> možda je veliko M
<Beretta021> cekaj
<Beretta021> ne mogu da se snadjem
<Beretta021> na mrtvom susetu sam
<Beretta021> ajd ovako
<Beretta021> probaj
<Beretta021> dmesg | grep saa
<sweetofserbia> sweetofserbia@sweetofserbia-System-Product-Name:~$ lspci | grep multi
<sweetofserbia> sweetofserbia@sweetofserbia-System-Product-Name:~$ lspci | grep Multi
<sweetofserbia> 04:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<sweetofserbia> sweetofserbia@sweetofserbia-System-Product-Name:~$
<Beretta021> eeee
<Beretta021> odlicno
<sweetofserbia> To?
<Beretta021> da
<Beretta021> sad daj ispis
<Beretta021> one druge komande
<Beretta021> sto ti dadoh
<Beretta021> dmesg | grep saa
<Beretta021> namirisao sam saa :P
<sweetofserbia> sweetofserbia@sweetofserbia-System-Product-Name:~$ lspci | grep multi
<sweetofserbia> sweetofserbia@sweetofserbia-System-Product-Name:~$ lspci | grep Multi
<sweetofserbia> 04:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<sweetofserbia> sweetofserbia@sweetofserbia-System-Product-Name:~$ dmesg | grep saa
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963565] saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.16 loaded
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963616] saa7134 0000:04:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963622] saa7134[0]: found at 0000:04:01.0, rev: 1, irq: 16, latency: 64, mmio: 0xfebffc00
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963627] saa7134: <rant>
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963628] saa7134:  Congratulations!  Your TV card vendor saved a few
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963629] saa7134:  cents for a eeprom, thus your pci board has no
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963630] saa7134:  subsystem ID and I can't identify it automatically
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963631] saa7134: </rant>
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963632] saa7134: I feel better now.  Ok, here are the good news:
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963633] saa7134: You can use the card=<nr> insmod option to specify
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963634] saa7134: which board do you have.  The list:
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963638] saa7134:   card=0 -> UNKNOWN/GENERIC
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963641] saa7134:   card=1 -> Proteus Pro [philips reference design]   1131:2001 1131:2001
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963646] saa7134:   card=2 -> LifeView FlyVIDEO3000                    5168:0138 4e42:0138
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963651] saa7134:   card=3 -> LifeView/Typhoon FlyVIDEO2000            5168:0138 4e42:0138
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963655] saa7134:   card=4 -> EMPRESS                                  1131:6752
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963659] saa7134:   card=5 -> SKNet Monster TV                         1131:4e85
<Beretta021> ugasili smo
<Beretta021> :D
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963663] saa7134:   card=6 -> Tevion MD 9717
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963666] saa7134:   card=7 -> KNC One TV-Station RDS / Typhoon TV Tune 1131:fe01 1894:fe01
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963670] saa7134:   card=8 -> Terratec Cinergy 400 TV                  153b:1142
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963674] saa7134:   card=9 -> Medion 5044
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963677] saa7134:   card=10 -> Kworld/KuroutoShikou SAA7130-TVPCI
<sweetofserbia> [   14.963680] saa7134:   card=11 -> Terratec
<Beretta021> ima ih oko 180 komada
<Beretta021> :D
<sweetofserbia> Sa tobom je lagano, sada ce ostali da me psuju, vec su mi crvene usi :)
<Beretta021> e sad
<Beretta021> vidi
<sweetofserbia> Nije problem, spremna sam, pijuckam kaficu :)
<Beretta021> to sto su ti rekli
<Beretta021> nema bele veze
<promis> Elem, tv karta nema veze sa grafičkom kartom
<Kosava> Jedno pitanje dali si instalirala tvtime ?
<Beretta021> sacekajte
<sweetofserbia> Nisam
<Kosava> eto rešenja :)
<Beretta021> Kosava:
<Beretta021> kartica nije prepoznata
<sweetofserbia> Moguce, taj programer nije ni umeo da mi instalira "Linuks"
<Beretta021> sto je velik problem
<Beretta021> mora se nagadjati sa kojim card ce da radi
<Beretta021> sweetofserbia: moze da se namesti ali je malo problematicno
<Kosava> pa evo je [   14.963677] saa7134:   card=10 -> Kworld/KuroutoShikou SAA7130-TVPCI
<sweetofserbia> U kom kontekstu "problematicno"?
<Kosava> tvtime već u sebi ima neke drajvere...
<Beretta021> nooo
<sweetofserbia> Tu pise i koji je model?
<Beretta021> da
<sweetofserbia> Mislim tv kartice?
<Beretta021> nego sweetofserbia
<Beretta021> nije prepoznata
<Beretta021> sad ima 180 opcija
<sweetofserbia> Mogu li da dobijem oznaku modela?
<Beretta021> da se to natera da radi
<sweetofserbia> Uh
<sweetofserbia> Da vas pitam nesto, nevezano za ovo
<Beretta021> ajde
<sweetofserbia> Instalirala sam "Linuks Mint 12" i bukvalno je sam od sebe nakon  dan-dva presao na kineski oko 98 % sistema je bilo na kineskom
<Beretta021> ahahahahahahahahha
<Beretta021> ovo jos nisam cuo
<promis> Kuul
<Kosava> kinezi ti ušli u kućište
<Kosava> moraćeš ih isterati :D
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-14
<sweetofserbia> Ozbiljno, nije mi se desilo nesto takvo sa 9 ili 11 verzijom
<Beretta021> ljudi neozbiljni ste treba da pomognemo
<Beretta021> :D
<Kosava> šalimo se malo nema ljutiš :D
<sweetofserbia> Nehumani su, a neko je rekao da jevec iscrpljen od njih...
<Beretta021> nego vidi
<promis> A sa kog sajta si preuzela iso?
<Beretta021> da bi namestili tv kartu
<sweetofserbia> "Ubuntu=humanost prema drugima" procitah negde :)
<Beretta021> morala bi minimum 10 puta restartovati komp
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> teamviewer bi dosao tu ko budali samar
<sweetofserbia> Valjda sa "Ubuntu" "Ubuntu" mi je instaliran unutar "Vindovsa"
<sweetofserbia> A instalirala sam ga uz pomoc usba i "Linuksovog usb instalera"
<sweetofserbia> Oprostite, a ko je tu "budala"?
<promis> A ti furaš wubi instalaciju?
<Kosava> sweetofserbia: to je fraza
<sweetofserbia> Ne, "wubi", iz biopsa je instaliran
<sweetofserbia> *Biosa
<Beretta021> pa onda nije unutar windowsa
<Kosava> nego kao što sam rekao teamviewer je tu rešenje
<sweetofserbia> Cekaj samo "Wubi" instalacija je unutar "Vindovsa"?
<promis> Beretta021: pa zar ne može da modprobiše, bez restarta?
<Beretta021> ne
<Beretta021> kernel 3 je sjeban
<Beretta021> ne moze da se rmmoduje
<promis> jel
<Beretta021> saa7134_alsa
<promis> nisam znao
<Beretta021> kaze da je in use
<Beretta021> ma da
<Kosava> Nego neka gospođa skine http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb i neka installira teamviewer
<sweetofserbia> Zar unutar "Vindovsa" nije sve sto je instalirano sa  "Vindovsom" u racunaru?
<Beretta021> ja dok sam moju jebao
<Beretta021> oprostite
<Beretta021> hahah
<promis> nije sweetofserbia, to se zove pored windovsa
<sweetofserbia> promis, hvala na ispravci, naucih nesto novo
<sweetofserbia> PARDON,  gospodjica
<promis> Ubuntu se može instalirati unutar i pored windowsa
<sweetofserbia> Od  vas ipak moze da se nauci lepo :)
<promis> a samo ti znaš kako je instalirano kod tebe
<sweetofserbia> A sta je bolje i zasto?
<promis> bolje je pored
<promis> a zbog svega, da pojednostavim.
<Beretta021> 50%brze
<sweetofserbia> A uz "Vindovs" je  sve na jednoj particiji?
<Beretta021> mislim
<Beretta021> brze radi
<Beretta021> da
<Beretta021> na windowsowoj particiji
<sweetofserbia> Ok
<Beretta021> a ovako on ima svoju
<Beretta021> i ima mesta za sebe
<Beretta021> ne gura se sa windowsom
<Beretta021> :P
<Kosava> Pa gospođice skinite ono šta sam Vam poslao pa installirajte
<sweetofserbia> Za desktop?
<sweetofserbia> Pa to moze i preko "Skajpa"?
<Kosava> Ovo http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<Kosava> Ovo je elegantnije
<Beretta021> ima li za suse
<Beretta021> ?
<sweetofserbia> To vec volim, ali mi je taj program :P
<promis> Kosava: ja ne koristim taj team, jedino ako ti planiraš da se priključuješ..
<Kosava> Beretta021 će
<Kosava> dao sam mu link za suse
<Kosava> jel tako Beretta021 :D
<sweetofserbia> Preuzima program
<Kosava> Kada preuzme samo ga instalirajte
<Beretta021> :D
<sweetofserbia> Inace, zasto 98 % "programera" ne radi sa "Linuksom"?
<promis> a krenuo si da spavaš :D
<promis> Pa sad, mislim da nije baš takva statistika
<Beretta021> ja sve koje sam upoznao
<promis> odnosno ne znam na šta misliš pod radi?
<Beretta021> linuxasi
<Beretta021> :)
<sweetofserbia> Ne instalira
<promis> Ali jesi u pravu da većina programera programira za windozu.
<promis> Ako govorimo o parama
<promis> A to što ne koriste vindovs, to je zato što inače 4% populacije na svetu samo koristi linuks
<sweetofserbia> Ne, 98 % od zasigurno 200 njih koje sam pozivala ne radi to
<promis> He, pa nisu serviseri programeri
<sweetofserbia> Onih 2 % se prave da znaju, jedan od 2 % mi je instalirao samo "Vindovs", jer "Linuks" nije umeo...
<promis> Zanimljivo. To je statistika za BG?
<sweetofserbia> Da
<sweetofserbia> Sada saljem "ID"?
<promis> Baš u mom kraju ima oglas nekog servisera koji radi sve. Pa i linux
<Kosava> ID
<Beretta021> sacek par sekundi
<Kosava> i password
<Kosava> ali to preko pp pošalji nemoj na glavni chat
<sweetofserbia> Ima neki na Novom Beogradu, ali je trazio "Od 400. dinara"
<sweetofserbia> I to da minimum jedan dan racunar bude kod njega...
<promis> pa da, da ga proveri ;)
<sweetofserbia> Ok, kome saljem na privatni?
<Kosava> Beretta021:
<Kosava> njemu :D
<Beretta021> meni
<promis> Beretta021:
<sweetofserbia> Pitam se sta proverava toliko, koji deo mu se dopada, da ga uzme...
<promis> Ja nisam čovek, koji gleda timove
<promis> Ha, skidam novu verziju blendera, a još nisu stavili vest da je stigla
<promis> sveža krv
<Beretta021> hahah
<Beretta021> sweetofserbia: si jos tu?
<promis> legla da spava, a ti radi :P
<Beretta021> heheh
<promis> odoh, ljudi. vreme da se spije
<promis> laku noć tutti!
<Kosava> ln
<Beretta021> ajd ajd :)
<sweetofserbia> Promis, laku noc
<joostvb> dobro jutro
<radak> Postoji li nacin da potvrdim, ispravnost procesora?
<fb0x> da
<fb0x> ako mozes da upalis comp onda radi xD
<fb0x> tj ispravan je
<radak> upalim komp. ali poslije nastaju problemi
<radak> Da li on kad ode, ode zauvjek ili se desava da odlazi postepeno?
<joostvb> afk Београд, c u later
<joostvb> (travelling from eindhoven, the netherlands)
<joostvb> o, btw: i do sign pgp keys :)
<Anpu> ponovo radi bioskop! (aka forum, sajt i kompanija)
<nikolam> a jel, desavalo se nesto nocas i danas? Anpu
<Anpu> jutros su wiki, sajt i forum bili nedostupni
<Anpu> sada su svi u funkciji opet
<Anpu> ali ako primetite kakav problem, javite :)
<nikolam> jupi! :)
<nikolam> Samo sto ja mislim da je to Viki  a ne sa "w" :D
<Anpu> ne mislimo svi isto
<Anpu> ali da, viki je pravilnije :)
<Anpu> navika ^^
<nikolam> :)
<nikolam> nego, ne pratim mnogo forum u poslednje vreme Anpu , jel bilo skoro nekih akcija za Ubuntu za nove korisnike, nekih predavanja ili nesto, da se secas.
<Anpu> hm, poslednje predavanje je bilo cini mi se u novembru, kde konkretno
<Anpu> i promis je izlagao neko njegovo iskustvo u radu sa free softverom u multimediji
<nikolam> u bas zanimljivo. I gde se desavalo. Znam da je u Domu omladine u Beogradu bilo nesto
<Anpu> bilo je u galeriji o3one
<Anpu> bila je najava na sajtu i forumu
<nikolam> Nikad dosta novih ljudi i uvodnih stvari. uvek se iznenadim kako ljudi koje upoznam masovno ili ne znaju ili znaju ali ne znaju pojedinosti o slobodnom softveru
<nikolam> Ah, mislm da se kao prisecam, kao da nisam mogao da dodjem, tako nesto.
<nikolam> O3one je ugostio ljude i na B-Link festivalu. A ja sam bio kad je u Kulturnom centru Parobrod (ispod PMF u Bg) bilo price o komercijalnoj primeni slobodnog softvera
<nikolam> Prisustvovao onaj iz evropskog parlamenta (grupa za slobodan softver) konkretno onaj iz tkzv Piratske partije. I jedan zvanicnik nase vlade koji je pokazao nepoznavanje GPl iako je pravnik.
<sredoje> Moze li mi neko raci kako da mountujem .img file
<liti> dobro vece
<fb0x> sredoje: probaj ovako
<fb0x> mkdir ~/img
<fb0x> mount -t udf filename.img ~/img -o loop
<fb0x> liti: dobro vece
<liti> Kako bese onaj drugi kanal?
<liti> ubuntu-rs-?
<Atlantic777> offtopic
<liti> uh
<TildaTurn> <O
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-15
<Kosava> Za ljubitelje Skyrima jedan fus ro dah http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOxVjbGvUpI
<Kosava> :D
<sweetofserbia> Dobro jutro, ima li neko odgovor na pitanje  zasto wine blokira?
<Githzerai> z
<sweetofserbia> Zasto nemam zvuk na racunaru?
<Atlantic777> pozdrav sweetofserbia
<Atlantic777> Uopšte ne radi?
<sweetofserbia> Hvala, takodje Atlantic777
<sweetofserbia> Da
<sweetofserbia> Uopste, uh
<sweetofserbia> Zvucnici rade, to nije, takodje i zvuk na "Vindovsu" radi
<Atlantic777> a da li kontrola jačine zvuka radi?
<Atlantic777> mislim, da li je omogućena
<sweetofserbia> Trenutak
<sweetofserbia> Mislis u "Sound"?
<Atlantic777> ili još bolje, otvoriti terminal pa komanda alsamixer
<Atlantic777> ja to ovako malo nabadam u mraku, slabo stojim sa ovakvim debugingom :D
<sweetofserbia> Card HDA  Intel
<Atlantic777> a šta kaže na: aplay -l
<Atlantic777> kopiraj izlaz komande na paste.ubuntu.com
<sweetofserbia> ┌──────────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.0.24.2 ─────────────────────────────┐
<sweetofserbia> │ Card: HDA Intel                                      F1:  Help               │
<sweetofserbia> │ Chip: VIA VT1708B 8-Ch                               F2:  System information │
<sweetofserbia> │ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All             F6:  Select sound card  │
<sweetofserbia> │ Item: Master Front [dB gain: -21,00, -21,00]         Esc: Exit               │
<sweetofserbia> │                                                                              │
<sweetofserbia> │     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐      │
<sweetofserbia> │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │      │
<Atlantic777> hjoooj ne ovde!
<sweetofserbia> │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │      │
<sweetofserbia> │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │      >
<sweetofserbia> │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │      >
<sweetofserbia> │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │      >
<sweetofserbia> │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │      >
<sweetofserbia> │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │      >
<sweetofserbia> │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │      >
<sweetofserbia> │     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │      >
<sweetofserbia> │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │      │
<sweetofserbia> │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │      │
<fb0x> ahahhahahhahha
<sweetofserbia> │     ├──┤     ├──┤     └──┘     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤      │
<sweetofserbia> │     │OO│     │OO│              │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│      │
<sweetofserbia> │     └──┘     └──┘              └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘      │
<fb0x> nice!
<sweetofserbia> │    16<>16  100<>100 100<>100 100<>100   0<>0     0<>0      1        1        │
<Atlantic777> fb0x: psst, renderuje se!
<sweetofserbia> │  <Master F>Headphon   PCM     Front   Front Mi Surround  Center    LFE
<sweetofserbia> Vau, sve kopira perfektno ovde
<sweetofserbia> Really?
<fb0x> pojacaj Master xD
<Atlantic777> mislim, odavde ne vidim ništa drugo osim da pojačaš master, samo strelica na gore
<Atlantic777> probaj ;)
<fb0x> i da pojacas Master
<fb0x> mislim da to nismo rekli xD
<Atlantic777> sweetofserbia: i nemoj više da kopiraš toliko teksta
<Atlantic777> sweetofserbia: koristi paste.ubuntu.com
<Atlantic777> sweetofserbia: taj sajt služi baš za to.
<sweetofserbia> Hvala, pamtim to
<sweetofserbia> Masteru, ne, ne funkcionise...
<Crowbgd> pozdrav
<Crowbgd> ima li koga?
<fb0x> ima
<sweetofserbia> Ima, ali kao da nema...
<sweetofserbia> Dobro vece
<fb0x> sweetofserbia: jel si pojacao Master?
<sweetofserbia> Rekoh, jesam
<fb0x> izvini nisam video...ne radi i dalje?
<fb0x> ok vidim xD
<sweetofserbia> Ne, nazalost
<fb0x> probaj da obrises pulseaudio ako imas
<Beretta021> fbox
<Atlantic777> sweetofserbia: imaš li neki .wav fajl pri ruci?
<fb0x> molim?
<Beretta021> zasto da brise?
<fb0x> Beretta021: zato sto sam ja imao problema sa pulseaudio i to na Xubuntu
<Crowbgd> ima li ko raspolozen da mi pojasni networ problem na Archu?
<fb0x> kada sam ga obrisao radilo je sve super
<Beretta021> crowbgd
<Atlantic777> Crowbgd: /j #archlinux-rs
<Beretta021> #archlinux-rs
<Crowbgd> m
<sweetofserbia> Nemam, waw fajl
<Beretta021> sweetofserbia: ne brisi pulse
<Beretta021> sve se namesti
<Atlantic777> sweetofserbia: ok, aplay /dev/urandom
<Atlantic777> trebalo bi da šušti
<Atlantic777> prekineš sa ctrl + c
<dungodung> o/
<Atlantic777> o/ dungodung
<dungodung> :)
<Atlantic777> Beretta021: ček, briše samo config ili skroz?
<Atlantic777> Ja mogu da živim bez pulse, za ostale ne znam... :D
<Beretta021> Atlantic777: ako ga je ubuntu namestio onda moze da radi
<Beretta021> tu politiku
<Beretta021> ne radi
<Beretta021> pa obrises sam uvek mrzeo
<fb0x> Beretta021: meni alsa nije nije hteo da radi kada sam imao pulse
<fb0x> ne znam zasto
<fb0x> ali sam morao da ga brisem...
<Beretta021> pa kad bi znao sta je pulse
<Beretta021> bilo bi lepo
<fb0x> ne bih znao...koristim alsa, oss i zadovoljan sam...
<fogmaker> Ovo je bas nezgodno mesto za davanje saveta
<Beretta021> jeste
<Beretta021> zato sto ljudi daju savete a ni ne znaju tacno sta se sa time dobija
<fogmaker> Nepregledno, kratkotrajno, malo mesta
<fogmaker> ograniceno
<Beretta021> pa za krizne situacije dobro dodje
<Beretta021> :D
<Beretta021> napredjemo :D
<Atlantic777> fogmaker: u, ovde se još i najbrže može doći do pomoći.
<Atlantic777> fogmaker: svrati na #ubuntu, ako nisi do sad
<fogmaker> Pre mnogo vremena ovakav problem sam resio brisanjem sadrzaja foldera ~/.pulse
<fogmaker> Neznam da li ce da pomogne ali nemoze da odmogne
<Beretta021> namestio sam joj
<Beretta021> radi
<fogmaker> a sta cu na #ubuntu?
<Beretta021> banshee pravi probleme kao i uvek
<Atlantic777> fogmaker: ma samo odgovor na komentar kako je nezgodno mesto za davanje saveta
<Atlantic777> fogmaker: a meni se baš sviđa gužva na velikim kanalima tipa #ubuntu
<fogmaker> Da upravo tako
<fogmaker> Guzva i haos
<fogmaker> Ko se tamo snadje je genije
<nikolam> i ja sam uklanjao redovno pulseaudio jer je s njim bilo problema, mada kazi da je to u stvari do aplikacija. Sad en znam da li se u nesto promenilo
<fogmaker> nesto se promenilo barem kod mene, davno nisam imao slican problem
<fogmaker> Nego da li je neko svracao do Wikija ovih dana
<fb0x> ma ipak mi sto brisemo ne znamo sta radimo :)
<fogmaker> Ima li neko neku primedbu, opasku na izgled Wiki Ubuntu-rs?
<nikolam> Vikija :)
<nikolam> Zove se Viki
<nikolam> ja imam samo pohvale za sad
<fogmaker> Zovi ga i Čanče samo ga nemoj kuditi
<fogmaker> :=
<fogmaker> :)
<nikolam> kudi ga konstruktivno, samo ga enmoj ubit'
<fogmaker> Pohvale me bas i ne zanimaju, zanimaju me zamerke
<nikolam> bravo fogmaker
<radak> imam ja , sto si prestao sa pisanjem
<fogmaker> Ako ima samo pohvala dićicu rike skroz
<fogmaker> Nisam prestao da pisem
<fogmaker> Proveri u zadnjim izmenama
<radak> ma salim se, posluzio sam se sa jednim izmjenjenim, za svaku pohvalu
<fogmaker> Samo su da prestanem da pisem izvestaje na forumu
<fogmaker> Mislim da to nema svrhe
<fogmaker> Da li se lako pretrazuje?
<fogmaker> Kakva je navigacija?
<radak> ne znam meni je sve jasno sa pocetne strane
<radak> lako se dolazi do rjesenja
<radak> ako postoji
<radak> e da nemam nista protiv alse, odlicno mi je uvjek odradjivala posao, ali uvjek gledam da nabacim pulse ili biram distro koji ga vec ima
<Beretta021> radak: zato ne razumem brisanje pulseta kad ga je ubuntu vec namestio
<Beretta021> to sto je banshee djubre
<Beretta021> to nema veze sa pulse
<Beretta021> audacious radi normalno
<fb0x> to je vec druga stvar
<fb0x> ako je do aplikacije
<Anpu> fogmaker: osim pohvala, predlog da se mozda ukloni wiki strana "kako zakazati" i link o tome na naslovnoj strani viki da se stavi http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/kako-zakazati/
<Beretta021> fbox
<Beretta021> ali onda ne treba tom politikom da ides
<Beretta021> prvo da brise
<sweetofserbia> A zasto se ovde diskriminisu zene? Takodje, zasto je nekima smesno na primer sto sam sadrzaj iz terminala kopirala ovde, pa ocigledno je da sam novi korisnik "Linuksa", da li je smesno to sto sam ja nova i sto ne znam, ili tio sto neki znaju, a ne objasne lepo?
<Beretta021> nego proba drugi plejer
<Beretta021> ako radi radi
<Beretta021> ako ne
<Beretta021> onda je pulse kriv
<Ddpbf> како заказати шта?
<Anpu> Ddpbf: prezentaciju
<Ddpbf> sweetofserbia: ко те дискриминше
<fogmaker> Jasno mi je
<Ddpbf> Anpu: па стави у наслов
<radak> zna nekad neki program da koci, ali uglavnom imaju u svojim podesavanjima da se odredi sta da koristi
<Ddpbf> Како заказати презентацију
<sweetofserbia> Vecinna se ovde obraca u muskom rodu... Stvara se utisak manje doze disriminacije
<sweetofserbia> Inace Beretta021 VEEEELIKO HVALA!!!!
<Ddpbf> Хм, па с обзиром да су сви осим тебе мушкариц
<Beretta021> nista
<Ddpbf> претпоставили су да си и ти мушко
<Ddpbf> није дискриминација него погрешна процјена
<sweetofserbia> Dobrodosli u Srbiju...
<Ddpbf> Добродошли наИРЦ
<Beretta021> sweetofserbia: stvarno je retkost da naidje zensko na IRC
<Beretta021> evo da pitas sve ovde
<Beretta021> :)
<fogmaker> ;)
<fogmaker>  "Како заказати презентацију" i ja mislim da je zastarelo ali nemam ovlascenja da to uklanjam. Ako se svi slazu uklonicu link sa naslovne strane a ostavicu tekst u sadrzaju
<Anpu> fogmaker: samo da azuriram link: http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/kako-zakazati-prezentaciju/
<Anpu> dodato "prezentaciju"
<Anpu> da bude "opisniji"
<Ddpbf> olujicz: да ниси случајно присутан
<Anpu> za slucaj da ga iskoristis
<fb0x> Beretta021: mozda si u pravu sto se tice brisanja, ali ja sam samo predlozio ono sto je meni pomoglo
<fb0x> mada je to bila starija verzija
<fb0x> sada su mozda popravili
<fogmaker> ovo je originalni naslov "Uputstvo za promocije: Kako do Ubuntu promocije u vašem mestu?" ako sam dobro shvatio o cemu se radi
<Anpu> strana na sajtu je u stvari preradjen clanak sa viki, eventualno malko dopunjen i dodata slika da "prikaze"
<Anpu> bila je ideja tada da se viki oslobodi takvih pomocnih strana i da bude centar za korisnicku dokumentaciju
<Anpu> medjutim, mozda ipak prvo videti sta olujicz misli :)
<fogmaker> e sad stvarno nisam siguran o cemu se radi?! Kakva slika? Ovde nema slika.
<fogmaker> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Uputstvo_za_promocije
<Anpu> ne, nisi me razumeo. link sa sjta koji ti prosledih je nastao od te strane sa viki
<Anpu> malo pregledan, doteran, dopunjen i dodata slicica da izgleda fino
<Anpu> i stoji na naslovnoj sajta
<Anpu> pa da ne bi i viki drzao slicnu stranu, koja je u stvari samo sluzila kao prva pomoc, da se mozda strana sa viki ukloni a na naslovnoj strani viki da se zameni link
<Ddpbf> у шта нас је
<maletaski> sasvim dovoljno
<fogmaker> Sazem se da se stavi link ka sajtu na tu stranu. To nemenja smisao i mislim da bi se i Olujicz slozio sa tim
<Anpu> cisto da viki rasteretimo stranica koje joj vise nisu potrebne
<fogmaker> apsolutno
<Anpu> da li si mozda razmisljao o redizajnu pocetne strane, globalno?
<Anpu> imas li nekih ideja?
<fogmaker> Ovo sa linkom je već odrađeno. Ako se neko bude bunijo, u šta čisto sumljam, vratiću na staro.
<fogmaker> Što se tiće izgleda naslovne strane i meni malo smeta.
<fogmaker> Ima dosta ograničenja u tom pogledu
<fogmaker> tehničke prirode
<fogmaker> ali ču gledati da ipak malo osavremenim izgled
<Anpu> ne znam isto da li ima smisla drzati na primer kategorije i uputstva iz tih kategorija za verzije koje su napustene ?
<fogmaker> Lakse ih ignorisati nego izbrisati
<Anpu> heheto jeste
<fogmaker> Izbaciti ih iz kategorija
<Anpu> ponekad se i pojavi na forumu neko sa napustenom verzijom
<fogmaker> Retko ali se desava
<fogmaker> Jednom je Atlantic777 predlozio poseban kanal #Ubuntu-rs-Wiki, ili tako nesto,  za probleme samo vikija. Mozda moze biti predmet rasprave
<Anpu> da, dobra ideja
<Beretta021> Atlantic777: kompajliras? :D
<nikolam> fogmaker, Viki.
<nikolam> za sad ne bih. tu smo.
<fogmaker> Imali neko pojma kako wiki link da napravim sa odrednicom  _blank ili zna za neko opseznije uputstvo zaformatiranje na wikiju
<fogmaker> '
<fogmaker> ?
<Anpu> fogmaker: viki podrzava html tagove, zar ne?
<fogmaker> Ne sve
<Anpu> onda mozes da u <a href="..." target="_blank">
<Anpu> jesi probao ovako?
<fogmaker> Pravo da ti kazem nisam. Sad cu da probam na linku ka sajtu
<nikolam> fogmaker, viki ne w
 * nikolam sleepy
<fogmaker> ne definitivno viki ne trpi <a> tag
<fogmaker> proverio
<Atlantic777> Beretta021: ne, bio sam do kafane. :D
<Atlantic777> A viki kanal, mislim da neće biti problem kad se pojavi potreba.
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-16
<Beretta021> dobro jutro :)
<sweetofserbia> Dobar dan Beretta021 :)
<nesa962> Rečeno mi je da u biosu postoji opcija da se oba harda prikažu na kompu prilikom podizanja sistema i da onda odaberete koi hard želite
<nesa962> ako neko zna nek mi se javi
<Beretta021> pa znas kako
<Beretta021> koja je ploca?
<nesa962> amd
<Beretta021> proizvodjac?
<nesa962> neznam moram da vidim kući
<Beretta021> bios takodje
<nesa962> dobro
<Beretta021> dal AMI ili Award
<nesa962> ok
<nikolam> to se moze podesiti i da kada krene da se podize sistem sa prvog diska, izbaci spisak sistema koji se mogu podici, to je standardna stvar (dual, Xual boot)
<nikolam> grub, sada grub2 to radi, imas opis na help.ubuntu.com nadji grub2
<nikolam> a bios najcesce podesava sa cega se racunar moze podici i kojim redosledom (ukljucujuci tvrde diskove)
<Beretta021> nikolam: ima opcija
<Beretta021> kod mene je na F8
<Beretta021> i ponudi odakle da butuje
<nikolam> sad, zavisi to od bios, i masine, nije univerzalno
<nikolam> mora onda da vidi u uputstvu za svoju plocu
<Beretta021> naravno
<Beretta021> ne mora
<Beretta021> dovoljno je da znam koji je bios
<nikolam> Grub ako podesi radi mu uvek i svuda.
<Beretta021> ima samo par mogucnosti
<nesa962> imam sata na kom je w7,i ata na kom je linux
<nesa962> i sada moram ručno da podešavam svaki put da ulazim u bios
<nikolam> obicno linux prepozna pri instalaciji, pita par pitanja , doda grub i namesti dual-boot sam
<nikolam> dakle, namesti se na sata odakle s epodize i onda pita sta se zeli
<Beretta021> stavi da ti butuje
<nesa962> da li w ili linuf ako je na jednom hardu
<nikolam> vidi help.ubuntu.com za grub 2 kako se instalira na MBR i dodaju sistemi
<Beretta021> sa harda na kome je linux
<Beretta021> i sredi grub
<Beretta021> sam ce skontati win
<Beretta021> tj samo update odradis
<Beretta021> nikolam:
<Beretta021> grub2 automatika ba
<nikolam> ba, ba, nema zapElO a?
<nesa962> da ali imam dva harda
<Beretta021> pa nema veze
<Beretta021> ja imam 2
<Beretta021> i 5 sistema
<Beretta021> nikakv problem
<nesa962> ok
<Beretta021> i sve preko jednog gruba
<Beretta021> biram
<nesa962> sada ću da skinem help
<nesa962> koja je verzija ubuntua pre ove
<Beretta021>  wiki je dosta
<Beretta021> 11.04
<nesa962> ok
<tata> U vezi gnu grub: kako da na početku imam izbor samo linux i wind, bez onih memo test, recovery mode, generic mod, bla bla bla
<damjan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom_Menu_Entries
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<Milos_SD> da li ima nekog ko se razume kako radi OC grafickih kartica?
<Milos_SD> posto je u pitanju nvidia gtx560ti za ciji OC ne postoji podrska u linux drajverima, da li je moguce uraditi OC na nekom windows kompu i da kada vratim karticu kod mene, OC ostane?
<Milos_SD> :D
<tp0x45> sta je OC? :)
<Milos_SD> overclock ;)
<Milos_SD> razlika u ceni izmedju kartica ciji su GPU na 880Mhz i na 900 Mhz je oko 20-30e
<Milos_SD> pa, bih uzeo ovu na 880 Mhz i klokovao na >900 :D
<tp0x45> pa mislis da ces nesto dobiti time ako je OC?
<tp0x45> poslusaj starijeg iskusnijeg... nemoj da OC nista nego ako mozes jos ga UC :)
<Milos_SD> pa, jedno 10 frejma u sekundi u igrama :)
<Milos_SD> to je u windowsu... a tih 10 frejma veoma znaci u wine-u :D
<tp0x45> nista gore nema nego kad izgubis nesto vazno sto si radio zbog toga sto si nesto OC ili ti je crkao ventilator na CPU i kompjuter se uleshio
<Milos_SD> nece to tako lako da crkne ;)
<Milos_SD> ta vremena su prosla odavno :)
<Milos_SD> 4 godine sam drzao moj CPU na stock brzini od 2.33 Ghz
<Milos_SD> i pre dva meseca sam overclockovao na 3 Ghz :)
<Milos_SD> nema nikakvih problema :)
<Milos_SD> cak su i temperature ostale skoro iste :)
<Milos_SD> ali u principu, zanima me da li se taj OC radi na nivou OS-a ili na nivou graphics BIOSa...
<tp0x45> to ne znam...
<tp0x45> moj savet promeni graficku karticu da imas neku koja je podrzana i na Win i na Lin
<Milos_SD> pa, nvidia je podrzana na linuxu super :)
<Milos_SD> samo sto ne postoji mogucnos OC-a
<tp0x45> pa onda ne talasaj... hehe :)
<Milos_SD> a trenutno imam matoru 7600gt, koja bug-uje na ovom novom 1080p monitoru
<tp0x45> batali OC ... ne gubi vreme s time.. uci skole, i radi domace zadatke redovno.. :)
<Milos_SD> nisam toliko mlad :P
<tp0x45> namlatis se para i onda kupis i dve nvidia kartice ako ti treba
<tp0x45> pa tek ako nisi mlad ne treba da OC :) hehe
<tp0x45> u mojim godinama za OC se koristi viagra :)
<Milos_SD> hahah :)
<tp0x45> igre brze rade i dobijes ekstra 10 frameova
<crow> heh koja guzva
<Guest67466> ima li ko od archovaca da mi se javi na arch kanal?
<Crowbgd> moze li neki archer na privatno da mi pojasni nesto?
<TildaTurn> <O
<maletaski> Milos_SD, pozdrav
<maletaski> neće moći OC u linuxu tek tako
<maletaski> zato što oc za grafiku drži driver od kartice
<maletaski> ali za Nvidiu jedino sa vlasničkim driverom
<maletaski> pa ako uspe uspelo :D
<maletaski> drugačije je sa CPU
<maletaski> za njega se podešava u biosu OC
<Atlantic777> Crowbgd: možda bolje da archere potražiš na #archlinux-rs
<Crowbgd> meni OC CPUa nece da radi sa Linuxom i ako je podesavanje smesteno u BIOSu
<Crowbgd> oc mi je AMD Athlon na 3,5 i u Linuxu ga prijavi na defoltu a u W$ radi na 3,5
<sweetofserbia> Dobro vece, koji program sluzi za smanjivanje rezolucije fotografija?
<alibaba-> gimp
<sweetofserbia> Zahvaljujem alibaba
<alibaba-> Ides gore u opcijama Image ---> Scale Image  pa tu odaberes
<alibaba-> nema na cemu
<sweetofserbia> alibaba: Hvala lepo na dodatnom objasnjenju
<sweetofserbia> Prijatnu, ili laku noc zelim
<Githzerai> zzz
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-17
<fantastic001> \o
<nikolam> http://www.overclock.net/t/504832/how-to-nvidia-overclocking-in-linux
<nikolam> http://sourceforge.net/projects/nvclock/
<fantastic001> jel neko mozda zna kako funkcionise onaj menu u ubuntu kao u mac-u, onaj shared menu bar  ?
<fantastic001> kako on uzme meni od neke aplikacije
<promis> to se zove> global menu
<Githzerai> zz
<fogmaker> Githzerai: Da li je nas wiki poseban poseban softver instaliran na nasem poddomenu?
<maletaski> fogmaker, kako misliš poseban?
<Anpu> da, poswban softver kao sto je i softver za forum, softver za sajt i slicno
<Anpu> poseban*
<maletaski> a to
<maletaski> jeste
<maletaski> sve je to na našem serveru
<fogmaker> nesto mi se smutilo u glvi. Primetio sam da razlicite loze imaju razlicite wikije prema tome to mora da su razliciti programi i nisu deo globalne wikipedije
<maletaski> da nisu
<Anpu> ne, nema veze sa wikipedia projektom
<Anpu> samo koriste isto softversko resenje kao i wikipedia projekat
<maletaski> tačno tako
<fogmaker> to sam isto primetio da su isti
<fogmaker> po formi
<Anpu> a to resenje je razvila zajednica i wikimeda, neprofitna organizacija koja se brine o Wikipedia projektu
<Anpu> wikimedia*
<maletaski> znam jednog wikipedijanca :D
<Anpu> da, kad instaliras wiki softver, ima cak i logo vikipedije
<fogmaker> Anpu: Hvala za razjasnjenje shvatio sam
<Anpu> jer je razvijan za taj projekat
<Anpu> a ti onda uzmes i kasapis za svoje potrebe :)
<fogmaker> Kakav softver koristi Ubuntu?
<fogmaker> nije isti
<Anpu> moin mojn
<Anpu> moin moin*
<fogmaker> napredniji je
<Anpu> http://moinmo.in/
<Anpu> onje na pythonu, a wiki na php
<Anpu> ali nisam se bakcao sa moin
<fogmaker> Ok necemo se bakcati za sada sa pythonom
<boris_c> kako da izbacim usera iz grupe? nije mu primarna? usermod -G grupa nevredi
<Anpu> da li si sa sudo probao komandu?
<boris_c> root sam već
<boris_c> man usermod kaže da bi to trebalo da mi reši problem
<Anpu> usermod -G ime_grupe ime_korisnika
<boris_c> usermod -G grupa ime bi trebalo da ostavi ime u grupa i nigde drugde
<boris_c> al posle kad kucam id -nG vidim ga u dve grupe
<Anpu> man kaze -R je da uklonis korisnika iz grupe
<Anpu> With this option a list of groups can be specified, from which the user should be removed. Each group is separated from
<Anpu>               the next one only by a comma, without whitespace.
<fogmaker> Ima li neko pojma kako da nadjem objasnjenje za napredniji nacin formatiranja na vikiju? Naime znam da postoji nacin da se ukloni Glavni naslov sa strane ili da se slici da nova veza a ne na izvornu sliku u medijawikiju
<Anpu> fogmaker: pogledao ovde: http://sr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%9B:%D0%A1%D0%B0%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B6%D0%B0%D1%98/%D0%A3%D1%80%D0%B5%D1%92%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%9A%D0%B5_%D0%92%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%BF%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B8%D1%98%D0%B5 i ove: http://sr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%9B:%D0%A1%D0%B0%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B6%D0%B0%D1%98/%D0%9D%D0%B0%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%BD%D0%B0_%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B5%D1%92%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%9A%D0%B0 ?
<boris_c> usermod: invalid option -- 'R'
<fogmaker> Hvala za sada. Cujemo se
<Anpu> boris_c: ide jedna crtica, dakle -R ili --remove-from-group
<boris_c> jednu sam i stavio :)
<boris_c> dal sam ja slep, ali ne vidim u man -R opciju
<boris_c> cek evo paste svega, izvinjavam se na floodu
<Anpu> ne stani
<Anpu> boris_c: paste.ubuntu.com
<Anpu> nemoj na kanal pls :)
<boris_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773794/
<Anpu> da sad proverih, stvarno u ubuntu nema -R,izvini
<boris_c> ali -G bi trebalo da "popegla" grupe u kojima je član, a to se ne dešava
<Githzerai> fogmaker: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki
<fogmaker> Hvala svima, spasili ste me gomile kopanja po netu
<Anpu> boris_c: da, -G, sa -a na usera
<Anpu> znaci izlistas grupe u kojem bi ga zadrzao u -G, i stavis pre usera -a
<Anpu> i izbacice ga iz one grupe koja nije izlistana u -G a clanje trenutno u njoj
<Anpu> clan je*
<boris_c> hmm. ne, neće, ni sa -a ni bez -a
<boris_c> ok, thx, i sutra je dan
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-18
<astrokoki> o dobro vece
<astrokoki> da li ima nekog budno u ovo vreme slucajno :
<Mila7> treba mi savet tj. link gde mogu da nadjem neku bazicnu instalaciju UBUNTU i da li se to moze instalirati i kako?
<Mila7> mislim ako neko ima vec neki link gde to pise najosnovnije, jer bih htela da predjem na UBUNTU sada ima Windows XP
<fb0x> kakav danak neiskustvu!
<fb0x> taman smao poceo da pisem
<fb0x> sam*
<Githzerai> z
<TildaTurn> z :)
<promis> Githzerai: nemaš sreće ; Taman sam hteo da te pitam nešto oko qt/kde, kad ono update rešio problem.
<Githzerai> lol
<nikolam> hah
<Atlantic777> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-novi-pravilnik-foruma
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Lady Ada Augusta Byron : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lady-ada-augusta-byron
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-11
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Izgubljene icon-ice u Unity : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-izgubljene-icon-ice-u-unity
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Memory u 12-10 (64bit) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-memory-u-12-10-64bit
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Particije-organizacija : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-particije-organizacija
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Džojpad ne zaustavlja gašenje displeja : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dzojpad-ne-zaustavlja-gasenje-displeja
<olujicz> dobro, pustio sam upgrade, neka mi je bog u pomoći
<Luigi021> olujicz: na cemu? :)
<olujicz> 12.04 na 12.10
<Luigi021> ahaa
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Instalirane fontove izbrisati : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalirane-fontove-izbrisati
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ne radi File Management? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ne-radi-file-management
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> pomc trreba mi : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pomc-trreba-mi
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-12
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> kako da skinem start u na ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-da-skinem-start-u-na-ubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Riči ne preporučuje Ubuntu (kaže : spyware!) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-rici-ne-preporucuje-ubuntu-kaze-spyware
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Waintig for apr-get to exit : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-waintig-for-apr-get-to-exit
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Waintig for apr-get to exit : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-waintig-for-apr-get-to-exit
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Waintig for apr-get to exit : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-waintig-for-apr-get-to-exit
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem sa ram memoriju : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-ram-memoriju
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-13
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa RAM memorijom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-ram-memoriju
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa RAM memorijom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-ram-memorijom
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-14
<nkls> poz, jel ima nekog, treba mi pomoc oko tv kartice?
<nkls> poz, jel ima nekog, treba mi pomoc oko tv kartice?
<nkls> poz, jel ima nekog, treba mi pomoc oko tv kartice?
<StephenS> BRE
<StephenS> NEMA NIKOG
<nkls> jel ima nekog?
<maletaski> nkls, uvek ima nekog
<maletaski> samo reci šta te muči i neko će već odgovoriti
<nkls> da li hoces da mi pomognes da konfigurisem tv karticu?
<maletaski> ako znam hoću
<nkls> ok
<nkls> evo sta sam do sada uradio
<nkls> kako bese ide onaj site gde nalepim izlaz?
<nkls> da ne zatrpavam ovde?
<maletaski> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<nkls> ovo je moja kartica i vidim da je on nasao: 00:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<nikolam> site momi more :)
<nkls> 00:0a.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<nikolam> to je staro ko biblija (taj cip) i trebalo bi da radi vezanih ociju :)
<maletaski> da
<nkls> nikolam: pomozi mi. eto. ja sve mislim da je ovo hard-core buduci sta sam sve procitao da jedna tvkartica proradi na linuxu
<nkls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<nkls> jel sam zalepio nesto u ovom paste? ne snalazim se sa tim, da li treba da potvrdim nesto
<maletaski> da
<nkls> jel ima nesto u tom file-u ili je prazan?
<maletaski> imaš ono dugme paste
<maletaski> prazan
<nikolam> pa precicu do strane da zalepis ovde
<nkls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1439193/plain/
<nkls> jel ok sad?
<nkls> jel i dalje prazan taj pastebin ili ima nesto?
<maletaski> ima
<nkls> ok
<nkls> jel ti je to poznato sto mi je ispisano?
<maletaski> čudi me da ti ne prepoznaje
<nkls> ja bih voleo i mene da ne cudi tako nego da je gurnem u onaj slot, prikacim antenu i voila XD
<maletaski> pa sad
<maletaski> imam i ja tv karticu
<nkls> kako kod tebe radi?
<maletaski> ali nije baš tako lako :)
<maletaski> radi odlično osim daljinca
<nkls> ja nemam daljinski ali to mi nije problem
<maletaski> samo moja je drugi čip
<nikolam> a XBMC?
<nkls> jel bi hteo da mi pomognes?
<maletaski> samo da nađem nešto o ovom tvom problemu
<maletaski> koju grafičku imaš ?
<nikolam> sudo lsmod |grep videodev ?
<bitlord> paste.ubuntu.com trazi launchpad account?
<nikolam> Za neko cudo imam i ja jednu, tj dve TV karte, mislim da je jedna od njih bas 878/848 :)
<maletaski> i meni je tražio :)
<maletaski> hi bitlord
<bitlord> zasto to sada?
<maletaski> nemam pojma
<maletaski> do juče nije bilo
<bitlord> onda ga treba izbegavati za ovakve stvari
<maletaski> ček da viddim
<bitlord> nema veze, resavajte vi problem, ja ovako usput komentarisem, nemam puno iskustava sa tv karticama, imam jednu ali totalno drugi chip mislim da je conexant cx2xx nesto tako
<maletaski> bitlord, probaj da otvoriš ovo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1439250/
<bitlord> maletaski, da, to radi
<nkls> videodev               95841  2 bttv,v4l2_common
<bitlord> ono private paste?
<maletaski> bem li ga onda Å¡ta mu bi
<maletaski> di znam
<bitlord> hehe
<nkls> u kom ste fazonu, ima vas sada nekoliko.
<nikolam> MythTV ?
<nkls> jel ima za mene pomoci, da mi proradi ova tv kartica?
<nkls> ja imam tvtime instaliran
<nikolam> XBMC ?
<bitlord> ja sto sam koristio nekada cini mi se bio je xawtv (vajda se tako zvao) i tvtime
<nkls> nikolam: jel to meni pises?
<nikolam> da
<nkls> sta to znaci?
<maletaski> to je isto program kao tvtime
<nkls> aha, mada.. meni ovaj tvtime izgleda bas cool, jednostavan je i nije neki gui da padnes na dupe kako je lep, ali sve u svemu, meni je to ok.
<nikolam> nkls, to znaci pronadji u synaptic ili softver centru te programe pa vidi radi li u njima
<nkls> cekaj da vidim sta si sve pisao do sada.
<nikolam> <nikolam> sudo lsmod |grep videodev ?
<nikolam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153935
<nkls> videodev               95841  2 bttv,v4l2_common
<nikolam> "IRC with us at #tvtime on irc.freenode.net. " :)
<nikolam> http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/usage.html#configure
<TildaTurn> nisam 100%-o ali oce i web.cam da mu zasmeta, ako je prikljuceno
<nkls> nemam web cam
<nikolam> valjda zavisi gde je /dev/video zakaceno
<nikolam> http://www.saltycrane.com/blog/2012/07/setting-linux-dvr-w-mythtv-ubuntu-1204-and-hauppauge-wintv-hvr-1250-tv-tuner-card/
<nkls> samo sec, trazi mi da restartujem masinu, mada.. kako mi do sada izgleda... nista nisam resio
<nikolam> pa mozda trazi jer se unapredio
<TildaTurn> :)
<nkls> nista se nije desilo
<nikolam> pa mozda trazi jer se unapredio
<nikolam> pa nist anisi ni radio, pa se nista nije ni desilo, jesi gledao ove precice sto sam ti poslao?
<nkls> jesam, ali iskreno.. sve mi je to zamrseno. imam nesto od tih linija, ali ne sve. + instalirao sam one programe koje si mi napisao i bez veze su. sminka ubija
<nkls> mislim na gui
<nkls> samo sam dzabe to instalirao.
<nkls> nikolam: jel mozes po onome sto sam poslao ovde, da izvuces neku poentu?
<nkls> gde lezi mozda problem
<nikolam> nkls, problem lezi u tome sto ne citas ono sto sam ti poslao :)
<nikolam> pa probas po tom spisku pa onda dalje pitamo i vidimo sta je
<nikolam> mozda nije nista. samo nije uljuceno u samom programu odakle da vuce video itd
<nkls> cekaj, ovo si mi poslednje dao i ovo je na neki nacin slicno onome sto meni treba: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153935
<nikolam> poslao sam i jedno i drugo
<nkls> lspci | grep Bt878
<nkls> 00:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<nkls> 00:0a.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<nkls> po ovoj komandi vidim da je prepoznao tv karticu jel tako? i to je prva komanda sa ovog linka koji si mi dao
<nikolam> jesi probao u podesavanjima samog tvtime da namestis sta koristi
<nkls> jesam
<nikolam> da ides dalje i javis se samo kad ti nije jasno
<nkls> ok, evo dalje...
<nkls> Make sure the module will be loaded
<nkls> sudo gedit /etc/modules
<nkls> add bttv if not already present
<nkls> u mom fajlu sam stavio ispod lp i bttv
<nkls> da li sam dobro to uradio
<nkls> lp je bilo podrazumevano, a ja sam dodao ispod bttv
<nikolam> pa jel ucitan bttv? lsmod | grep bttv
<nkls> evo sta kaze ta komanda:
<nkls> nikola@nkl ~ $ lsmod | grep bttv
<nkls> bttv                  112147  0
<nkls> i2c_algo_bit           13197  1 bttv
<nkls> videobuf_dma_sg        18714  1 bttv
<nikolam> znaci ucitano
<nkls> videobuf_core          25097  2 bttv,videobuf_dma_sg
<nkls> btcx_risc              13400  1 bttv
<nkls> itd...
<nkls> znaci to je ok?
<nikolam> onda dalje
<nkls> ok, sacekaj..
<nikolam> usput proveris sta ima na ls -l /dev/video i ls -l /dev/video*
<nkls> nikola@nkl ~ $ ls -l /dev/video i ls -l /dev/video*
<nkls> ls: cannot access /dev/video: No such file or directory
<nkls> ls: cannot access i: No such file or directory
<nkls> ls: cannot access ls: No such file or directory
<nkls> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 0 Dec 14 19:53 /dev/video0
<nkls> to ispise
<nikolam> eto vidis da vidi nesto pod video
<nkls> sto ce reci?
<nikolam> i sad samo program treba da koristi taj video uredjaj da ispucava sliku
<nikolam> sad dalje prati
<nkls> "samo" XD
<nkls> cekaj.
<nkls> 2) Options for the module. Create this file:
<nkls> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/bttv
<nkls> to sam isto stavio [linije koje je on napisao u taj file]
<nkls> tj. prepisao sam onaj njegov code sto je postavio u taj file
<nkls> 3) Install tvtime
<nkls> to sam uradio
<nikolam> U principu bi trebalo da se samo gleda uputstvo za tvtime ili drugi program, i da se u njemu usmeri na /dev/video0
<nikolam> ajd sad dalje
<nkls> kada dodjem do ovog dela: then run tvtime-scanner ; takes a few minutes
<nkls> kada odradim ovo, ispise mi neke greske, ali to sam vec postavio u pastebin file-u
<nikolam> i sta kaze tvtime-scanner ?
<nkls> nikola@nkl ~ $ tvtime-scanner
<nkls> Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<nkls> Reading configuration from /home/nikola/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<nkls> Scanning using TV standard PAL.
<nkls> as /home/nikola/.tvtime/stationlist.xml: No existing PAL station list "Custom".
<nkls> videoinput: Can't get tuner info: Invalid argument
<nkls> No tuner found on input 0.  If you have a tuner, please
<nkls> select a different input using --input=<num>.
<nkls> to ispise
<nkls> tu je skoro i kraj njegovog how to. ali ja nemam dalje zbog ovih linija tvtime-scanner
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> dupli cairo dock : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dupli-cairo-dock
<nikolam> a ovo: http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/usage.html#configure
<nkls> nikolam: uh,, tog teksta ima na ovoj stranici sto si mi sada poslao.. da citam 10dana XD
<nikolam> Pa to ti je uputstvo za taj program sto si izabrao, pocni od Set up the MythTV backend
<nikolam> mozes d ainstaliras i MythTV i XBMC plus dodatke
<nkls> to sam sve instalirao malopre
<nikolam> a na configure koji je uredjaj izabran kad pokrenes program?
<nikolam> ili sudo ln -s /dev/video0 /dev/video itd
<nkls> da li mozes ove dve poslednje linije da mi objasnis?
<nkls> mislis... tvtime --configure -s /dev/video0?
<nikolam> pa to je iz dokumentacije tvtime
<nikolam> sudo pokrece program kao root. ls komanda linkuje (pravi precicu) izmedju datoteke i druge datoteke/uredjaja
<nikolam> -s je funkcija ls komande, koja kaze da pravi simbolicki link (precicu)
<nkls> sta bih trebao da ubacim ovde: select a different input using --input=<num>.
<nkls> --input=<num>
<nkls> ?
<nkls> nema sanse ja da ovo osposobim
<nikolam> man tvtime
<nkls> nikolam: hvala u svakom slucaju, ali ovo stvarno ne umem.
<nikolam> nkls, ja inace imam i ja jednu tv kartu ovd kod mene
<nikolam> pa mogu da probam da je namestim kod sebe i prenesem ti utiske
<nikolam> pa navrati onda opet
<nkls> ok, danas?
<nikolam> jer nisam to namestao odavno
<nikolam> imam dve karte.
<nkls> koje imas?
<nikolam> ko zna mozda i danas, ako budes bio dovoljno dosadan :)
<nkls> i jel bi to radio danas?
<nikolam> imam i 878 i ovu philips
<nkls> probaj sa ovom 878
<nkls> to je easy tv capture?
<nikolam> al ja nesto kao sumnjam d ali mi je ta karta ispravna, ima nesto nagorelo na tv tjuneru :)
<nkls> nikolam: hajde probaj danas
<nikolam> a jel radi inace jel ispravna ta tvoja
<nkls> kako mislis?
<nkls> da li radi?
<nikolam> pa jel radila bilo kada d aje radila i davala sliku sa antene
<nkls> ja nemam ni jedan tv signal osim onog suma
<nkls> nemam pojma da li radi. iskreno.
<nkls> trebalo bi da radi
<nkls> nije pokvarena ako na to mislis
<nikolam> pa to mislim, davala je sum? probana i to, mora da joj se nakaci natena inace ako mislis bilo sta d auhvatis
<nkls> stavio sam odavno antenu u nju
<nkls> mislim odavno.. evo, ta antena je ugurana i stoji tamo
<nkls> kada pokrenem tvtime imam onaj sum ali ne mogu tvtime-scanner kao sto sam ti i napisao ovde
<nkls> jel mi izbaci greske
<nkls> kako bi bilo dobro da ti je sada odjednom dosadno i da probas tu karticu 878 :D
<nikolam> da al mislim da joj ne radi tjuner.
<nikolam> ova druga filips valjda radi
<nkls> tjuner je radio?
<nikolam> nije :)
<nkls> jel bi to imalo neke razlike ako bi ubacio tu filipsovu?
<nkls> nikolam: ti si nikola?
<nikolam> ne ja sam petar popara crni :)
<nikolam> banderas :) :)
<nkls> ok XD
<nikolam> da, jesam
<nkls> i ja sam
<nikolam> drago mi je kolega banderas :D
<nkls> hajde imenjace, nemoj da zezas, ubaci jednu od tih kartica, voleo bih da mozes da mi pomognes na laksi nacin. zanima me kako to radi uopste
<nkls> video sam na yotube izlaz i nije lose, stavise odlicno je - slika
<nikolam> znas sta, ocu ali malo kasnije, namestam nesto virtualbox a nesto me j* zestoko sa audio in i web kamerom unutra
<nikolam> i ocu da to iscivijam zbog skajpa to mi je sada prioritet zbog jedne dame
<nkls> opa... dama <3
<nkls> onda, ok. ja cu da navratim tamokasnije
<nkls> pa da vidim da li si uopste nesto uradio za tv karticu, ok
<nkls> nikolam: jel si uradio sta?
<nikolam> ma ta mi je masina ruter za internet, ne mogu je gasiti jos. Kazem ti ova sto radi kod mene je ionako drugi cip a ovoj prvioj ne radi tjuner. Kasnije cu mozda. A ti probaj druge programe i na kanalu tvog programa na IRC pitaj.
<nikolam> nkls,
<nkls> ok
<v1adimir> ko.
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-15
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] dupli cairo dock : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dupli-cairo-dock
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] dupli cairo dock : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-dupli-cairo-dock
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> komanda za deinstaliranje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-komanda-za-deinstaliranje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Pitanje za instalaciju programa ... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pitanje-za-instalaciju-programa
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-16
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Pokretanje TS playera preko terminala : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pokretanje-ts-playera-preko-terminala
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Upotreba terminal-a... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pokretanje-ts-playera-preko-terminala
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Upotreba terminal-a... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-upotreba-terminal-a
<alexxxxxxa> pozdrav svima
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Wifi periodično ne radi : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-wifi-periodicno-ne-radi
<zzz> ima li koga da pomogne nesto sam z. ?
<stereo_advance> zzz: oko čega treba pomoć, možda neko zna
<zzz> uninstalisao sam program paket iz sinaptika i sada ga vise nema na listi da ga instalisem jbmga
<stereo_advance> probaj da ga nađeš u software centru
<zzz> nema ga vise probao, kao da sam ga blokirao
<stereo_advance> koji je program
<stereo_advance> možda može da se nađe ppa
<zzz> o i jeste problem, kao da ga nema :(
<zzz> fldigi
<stereo_advance> odeš na launchpad i u pretragu ukucaj naziv programa
<zzz> aj sad cu da probam...
<zzz> kaze da posaljem izvestaj o bugu :(
<zzz> proslavio bih se da naapisem skriptu "kako u par koraka zjbti sam sebe"
<Atlantic777> apt-cache search fldigi
<Atlantic777> zzz: ^
<Atlantic777> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/fldigi
<Atlantic777> imaš tu i deb
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> AMD Firepro v4900 profesionalna graficka : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-amd-firepro-v4900-profesionalna-graficka
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-11
<vladap> \o/
<nesa962> bro veče
<nesa962> potrebna pomoć prijatelja
<Atlantic777> kaži nesa962
<nesa962> skinuo sam skayp instalirao i neznam gde je
<nesa962> neznam gde da ga nadjem
<Atlantic777> kao prvo, trebao si da ga instaliraš iz softverskog centra tako što bi uključio partner repozitorijum
<Atlantic777> ali nema veze
<Atlantic777> sada već ako si ga instalirao sa sajta, otvori dash
<Atlantic777> npr. pritisniš "windows dugme" i upiši skype
<Atlantic777> pretpostavljam da koristiš unity
<nesa962> linux 12.04
<Atlantic777> da, to je već unity
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-12
<Centurion> neko online ?
<Cerberus_> Dobar dan! :)
<joostvb> pozdrav
 * nozica ode 'uhoda' TildaTurn;(
 * nozica 'garu' cekam  na polju od megdana;(
<nozica> a o 'klempavom 777' sam davno vec odlucija;(
<nozica> hahah
<nozica> leb vam ebem a kruh ne edem! ;)
<nozica> Atlantic777:  poslusaj milobit
<nozica> i uradi ka sta i on je ucinija:)
 * nozica ag ja jos drzim na nisanu ;(
<nozica> milobita*
<nozica> haha :)
<nozica> Beretta021:  ti tetku ebem 'mali uhoda' ;(
 * nozica to mi je jedina mana  Volim malo da 'serem' 
<nozica> da prostite;)
<shonke> skinuo sam skayp i imam problem sa kamerom,kada nekog pozovem kamera je precrtana i piše turn on.
<shonke> neznam gde da udjem da bih je uključio
<shonke> Bio sam u podešavanjima ali tamo nema turn on
<shonke> ubih se ko siroče
<zero019> pozz
<zero019> ima li nekog od zivih ? :)
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-13
<joostvb> jutro
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-14
<nesa962> Koristim ubuntu 12.04 neynam koi program da instaliram. Avidemux /QT/ ili Avidemux /GTK+/
<nesa962> Potreban savet gore naveden
<sonke> Skino sam program sa neta ,raspakovao ga i neznam Å¡ta dalje
<sonke> ubunti 12.04
<Atlantic777> sonke: ne treba tako da instaliraš programe
<Atlantic777> instliraj ih uvek iz softverskog centra kad možeš
<sonke> a kako?
<sonke> a ako ih nema
<sonke> softver centar ako ih ima a ako ih nema
<Atlantic777> koji program je u pitanju?
<sonke> DVDStyler-2.6.1
<Atlantic777> postoji u universe repou
<sonke> izvini a gde je to
<sonke> mislom Å¡ta da pritisnem
<sonke> izvini nov sam u ovoj priči ubunti
<Atlantic777> u softverskom centru, u podešavanjima, imaš nešto što se zove "izvori" ili tako nekako
<Atlantic777> tu možeš da uključiš i neke druge
<sonke> ok sada ću da probam
<fogmaker> Atlantic777, idi uči Ja ću da preuzmenm
<Atlantic777> k
<fogmaker> sonke, imaš li instaliran Synaptic?
<sonke> ček da vodim
<fogmaker> Vidi
<fogmaker> nekad se u menijima zove i Package manager
<Atlantic777> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=SoftwareCenter-Sources1.png
<sonke> otkucao sam u dash sinaptic menager ali ga nije našao
<fogmaker> pazi sa y
<Atlantic777> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Software+Sources.png
<fogmaker> synaptic
<Atlantic777> fogmaker: nije više po defaultu instaliran
<fogmaker> i ja mislim da nije
<fogmaker> Å¡teta
<fogmaker> instaliraćemo ga preko Software Centre
<Atlantic777> fogmaker: nego, može iz sw centra da se sredi to isto
<Atlantic777> kao na ova dva linka
<fogmaker> znam ali ne volem
<Atlantic777> hehe ok :D
<fogmaker> a i nemam softverski centar
<fogmaker> pa ne mogu da vodim
<fogmaker> po principu klikni ovde otvori ovo
<fogmaker> i još jedno upozorenje
<fogmaker> DVDStyle postoji u riznici
<fogmaker> ali ne tražena verzija nego 2.1
<fogmaker> ako ne odgovara da ne rdimo đabe
<fogmaker> *radimo džabe
<sonke> postavio sam podešavanja kao sa slike
<sonke> sa druge fotografije
<Atlantic777> eto, osveži pakete i vidi da li se pojavio dvd styler
<fogmaker> sad da li ti sad dozvoljava da instaliraš DVDStyler
<sonke> kako da osvežim pakete
<sonke> ako vas davim izvinite
<fogmaker> u terminalu apt-get update
<fogmaker> zaboravio sam da naglasim
<sonke> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root? nebojsa@nebojsa-MS-7369:~$
<fogmaker> sudo apt-get update
<fogmaker> moraš sa root privilegijama
<fogmaker> kad si već u terminalu ona da možeš i da inastaliraš program
<fogmaker> sudo apt-get install dvdstyler
<sonke> gomilu nekih stvari mi je ispisau programu terminala
<fogmaker> sve to mu je potrebno
<fogmaker> samo treba da potvrdiš
<sonke> potvrdio i našao sam neki folder piše instal
<fogmaker> Å¡ta ko gde?
<fogmaker> kako si našao?
<sonke> u dašu kada sam otkucao naziv programa prikazao mi je falove jedan od njih je zelene boje sa nazivom instaler
<fogmaker> veruj mi nemam pojma
<fogmaker> taj program nemam
<fogmaker> Å¡to ne propab iz terminala
<fogmaker> ukucaj ime
<sonke> dobro
<fogmaker> i trebalo bi da se pokrene nešto
<fogmaker> ako je instalirano
<sonke> nebojsa@nebojsa-MS-7369:~$ DVDStyler-2.6.1 DVDStyler-2.6.1: command not found nebojsa@nebojsa-MS-7369:~$
<Atlantic777> samo dvdstyler
<sonke> ovo mi je otkucao u terminalu
<sonke> hvala pokrenuo sam program iy terminala
<sonke> iyvini na maltretiranju
<fogmaker> no problemo
<sonke> hoću li morati sada stalno da ga pokrećem iz terminala
<fogmaker> i u dahu kucaj samo ime bez verzije
<fogmaker> *dashu
<fogmaker> a verovatno je i negde pod multimedija
<sonke> U podešavanjima softver centra šta si naveo kao server za abdejt
<fogmaker> main
<fogmaker> server
<sonke> hvala i izvini još jednom nadam se da ću i ja jednoga dana imati dovoljno znanja da pomognem,nekom drugom
<fogmaker> to tako i ide
<fogmaker> sonke, još da naučiš da kompajliraš program iz izvornog koda
<fogmaker> bićeš ok
<sonke> upravo sam instalirao sinaptik paket menager i mislim da é sve u budué biti lak[e
<fogmaker> Sad si instalirao dvdstyler 2.1
<fogmaker> da si kompajlirao
<sonke> hehe samo još to pa onda i ovo tako sam počinjao i sa windovsom
<fogmaker> imao bi dvdstyler 2.6.1
<fogmaker> lepo si počeo
<fogmaker> inače više bi voleo
<fogmaker> da sam ti objasnio
<sonke> e da sam ali dobro još sam mlad u ranim 50 ima vremena naučiću :)
<fogmaker> instaliranje iz Synaptica
<fogmaker> više bi zapamtio
<fogmaker> Bojim se da ćeš zaboraviti terminalske naredba
<fogmaker> slikovno bi bolje zapamtio
<sonke> jutros sam seo oko 10 sati za komp išao na ručak,par puta u wc izdrao se na decu da nesmetaju i još uvek sam tu
<sonke> da to si u pravu gde mogu nabaviti te naredbe
<fogmaker> e sad ću ti iskopati
<fogmaker> link
<fogmaker> mada ti preporućujem da se držiš Synaptica
<fogmaker> dok se ne privikneš na sistem
<sonke> ma treba sve probati
<fogmaker> Inaće da ti bude lakše, ni ja nisam mnogo mlađi. Samo par godina
<fogmaker> kasne 40-te
<fogmaker> http://lutherus.org/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Linux_terminal_-_upoznajte_BASH.pdf
<fogmaker> i malo reklame
<fogmaker> https://libre.lugons.org/
<sonke> Časopis libre čitam od prvog broja i mnogo korisnih i lepih stvari sam pročitao
<sonke> Svaka čast svima koi učestvuju u tom projektu
<fogmaker> Imaš li primedbi na časopis?
<sonke> INe nikakve živo me interesuje nastavak kako bih rekao feljtona o ugovoru majkrosfta i vlade srbije
<sonke> Izuzetan je i specijal koi je izbačen a tiče se programa za izradu publikacija u kome sam radio neke stvari i bio jako zadovoljan.
<sonke> Nakon majkrosoftovog publishera on je bio jako ozbiljan program u kome sam radio
<sonke> Mislim na Skribus
<sonke> Radio sam neke publikacije za firmu u kojoj radim
<Atlantic777> sonke: da li bi možda mogao da nam se pridružiš i pomogneš oko izrade časopisa? :)
<Atlantic777> Pomoć je uvek dobrodošla. :)
<sonke> Iskreno da ti kažem mogu,i želeo bih ali neznam da li bih bio na visini zadatka jer su ovo samo bile male brošure na tri strane
<sonke> A libre je ozbiljan posao
<sonke> Mogao bih da pokušam
<fogmaker> sonke, ja radim grafiku u LiBRE!
<fogmaker> dobro bi mi došla bilo kakva pomoć
<sonke> Možeš računati na mene
<sonke> Kaži šta i kako
<fogmaker> To mi je drago
<fogmaker> stavi i #floss-magazin kanal na favorite
<fogmaker> pa možemo da se dogovaramo
<sonke> oću ali mi objasni kako to da odradim
<fogmaker> kako si se prijavio na ovaj kanal?
<Atlantic777> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Xchat
<Atlantic777> sonke: ^
<fogmaker> ?
<fogmaker> Ppreko web klijenta?
<fogmaker> *Preko web klijenta?
<sonke> otišao na ubuntu srbije i irc klijent
<sonke> da
<fogmaker> onda bi morali da instaliramo neki irc klijent
<fogmaker> mislim da Ubuntu nema ni jedan
<fogmaker> ozbiljan
<fogmaker> evo prilike da vežbaš Synaptic
<fogmaker> idi u njega i traži u pretrazi hexchat
<sonke> nema
<fogmaker> onda xchat
<fogmaker> svejedno
<Atlantic777> vid', stvarno nema hexchat u repoima
<sonke> nema ni ovog
<fogmaker> nema ja sam dodavao repo
<Atlantic777> e, xchat sigurno ima
<fogmaker> to mora da ima
<fogmaker> pazi samo da nemaš prazna mesta
<sonke> nadjoh
<sonke> samo koi da Å¡tikliram ima gomila
<fogmaker> sad desnim klikom na ček boks
<fogmaker> i izabereš instaliraj
<sonke> ali koi ima gomila
<fogmaker> biraš onaj koji je čist xchat
<fogmaker> verzija 2.8.8
<fogmaker> verovatno
<fogmaker> kad oznaćiš samo klikni na apply
<fogmaker> potvrdi sve što pita i sačekaj da završi posao
<sonke> kliknuo sam počeo je da ih skida
<fogmaker> pogasiš na kraju sve i pokreni xchat
<sonke> otvorio sam ga
<Atlantic777> sonke: vidi ovo uputstvo
<Atlantic777> 23:55 <@Atlantic777> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Xchat
<fogmaker> ideš na padajući meni xchat
<Atlantic777> a, tu je fogmaker
<sonke> ok
<Atlantic777> ništa, slušaj njega :)
<sonke> ok
<fogmaker> network list
<sonke> ok
<fogmaker> upišeš svoj nick name
<sonke> upisano
<fogmaker> i opciona imena
<sonke> upisano
<fogmaker> ako je neko već zauzeto
<sonke> ok
<fogmaker> nađi sa spiska freenode
<fogmaker> i označi ga
<sonke> ok
<fogmaker> klikni na cinnect
<sonke> ok koi sada kanal
<fogmaker> sad tamo gde se upisuju poruke upiši /join #ubuntu-rs
<sonke> ok
<fogmaker> i enter naravno
<fogmaker> i trebao bi da se pojaviš ovde
<fogmaker> ako si nesa962 onda si uspeo
<nesa962> Ovde sam se pojavio
<nesa962> hehhe \iveo ja
<fogmaker> e sad tamo gde piše #ubuntu-rs
<fogmaker> klikni desnim klikom
<fogmaker> i biraj autojoin
<fogmaker> tako ćeš odma po paljenju xchata automatski biti prijavljen na ovaj kanal
<fogmaker> sad možeš da iskljućiš webchat
<fogmaker> i nastaviš kao nesa962
<nesa962> nema autodyoin ve'favorite
<fogmaker> stavi ga u favorite
<fogmaker> kako god se zove
<fogmaker> verovatno Add to favorites
<nesa962> stavio sam pa émo videti
<fogmaker> e sad kucaj /join #floss-magazin
<nesa962> ja kuco i nista
<fogmaker> klikni samo na ovo #floss-magazin
<nesa962> isklju;io sam web
<fogmaker> vidim
<nesa962> kada sam kliknuo na #flos-magazin ni[ta nije bilo
<fogmaker> desnim klikom pa biraj join
<sonke> tu sam
<fogmaker> dobro je radi
<fogmaker> Čujemo se uskoro
<fogmaker> Sutra nisam tu
#ubuntu-rs 2013-12-15
<setac> neki archer ovde
<Dacha4474> Pozdrav, jel zna neko odakle mogu da skinem knjigu Sigurni koraci malog pingvina?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-12-08
<wladymeer> pozdrav. Uros Ubuntu sa FB me je poslao ovde, kaze da mi mozete pomoci oko jednog virtual servera :)
<wladymeer> ima li koga? :)
<alexa> wladymeer: ja sam tu
<alexa> wladymeer: na žalost, ne znam ništa o tome. Sâm sam amater.
<wladymeer> ok., hvala
#ubuntu-rs 2014-12-13
<Darrrk0> pozdrav ljudi
<Darrrk0> imam
<Darrrk0> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV730 XT [Radeon HD 4670]
<Darrrk0> problem sa instaliranjem ove graficke
<Darrrk0> na ubuntu 14.4
#ubuntu-rs 2014-12-14
<alexa> maletaski, u topicu nedostaje slovo „a” kod „z”. (Nova verzija Ubuntua je dostupna Z preuzimanje...)
#ubuntu-rs 2015-12-07
<stojko> dobar dan
<stojko> ima li koga?
<stojko> imam pitanje
<stojko> ?
<stojko> svi junaci nikom ponikoše
 * stojko slaps LordDVG around a bit with a large fishbot
 * stojko slaps stojko around a bit with a large fishbot
 * stojko slaps tilda_ around a bit with a large fishbot
<LordDVG> stojko postavi pitanje
<stojko> to znači da sam te ošamario
<stojko> kako da instaliram Linux na svoj laptop,da li je dovoljan samo download sa interneta ili ne?
<LordDVG> hmm
<LordDVG> pa skines iso
<LordDVG> narezes na cd/dvd
<LordDVG> u preko biosa stavis da ti je cd/dvd citac
<LordDVG> prvi uredjaj
<LordDVG> ili ako hoces biti moderan
<LordDVG> mozes iso da stavis na usb
<LordDVG> preko unetbootin programa
<LordDVG> pogledaj malo na youtube-u ili googleu :)
<stojko> okay
<stojko> jel moram skinuti sa neta srpsku verziju Ubuntu,ili mogu bilo koju
<LordDVG> mozes bilo koju
<stojko> okay
<LordDVG> zavisi koji jezik volis
<stojko> super
<stojko> ja volim jezik Navaho indijanaca i Komanča
<tilda_> he
#ubuntu-rs 2015-12-10
<inf4m0us_> cao ima li koga??
<inf4m0us_> imam problem sa formatiranjem
<inf4m0us_> zapravo izbaci mi na cfdisk /dev/sda
<inf4m0us_> shemu i pise partition table  has been alerted
<tilda_> a što baš sa cfdisk radiš?
<tilda_> imaš valjda i neki gparted tamo
<inf4m0us_> instaliram
<tilda_> Å¡ta?
<inf4m0us_> arch
<inf4m0us_> pa nmg
<tilda_> znači zapelo u startu :)
<tilda_> https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=Cfdisk_Basic_Partitioning_Scenarios < vidi ovde inf4m0us_
<tilda_> možda pomogne
<inf4m0us_> tilda_: zapelo haos
<inf4m0us_> odes preko skripte ono fora pacman -S git kaze mi error partition /to full
<tilda_> dokumentacija i korak po korak
<inf4m0us_> caooo
<inf4m0us_> ima li koga
<inf4m0us_> tilda_: si tu?
<tilda_> e
<inf4m0us_> kako se razumes u xorg tebra?
<tilda_> jer arch opet?
<inf4m0us_> da da instalirano sve vidim login screen
<inf4m0us_> ukucam username i pass
<inf4m0us_> kaze comand line failed
<tilda_> neeznam
<inf4m0us_> ma to je sve slicno
<tilda_> jeeste
<tilda_> imaš i archlinux-rs kanal. ako nisi znao
<inf4m0us_> znam tamo sam
<inf4m0us_> :D
<inf4m0us_> al su svi off
<tilda_> pa ..
<tilda_> kod distroa nalik arch, gentoo, slackware, bsd & co. ako lepo ispratiš dokumentaciju sve štima
<tilda_> i poželjno je da što više sam uradiš
<tilda_> ako budeš cimao nekog za svaku sitnicu neće valjati
<inf4m0us_> brate znam al kad ne kontam o cemu se radi sve je instaliranmo
#ubuntu-rs 2016-12-16
<Prjona> Moze neko da mi pomogne. Posle updata ne mogu da se konektujem na net preko usb wifi-a.
#ubuntu-rs 2016-12-17
<Tha-Infamous> Beretta021: jesi ziv? :) Sta je sa Salom?
#ubuntu-rs 2017-12-13
<Vlad__> Pozdrav. Hteo bih da pitam u vezi sa Ubuntu desktop. Vidim da Ubuntu prelazi na neku varijantu gnome_a. Pogledao sam kako bi izgledala verzija 18.04. Lepa. Samo mi nije jasno, da li to gnome, a Ubuntu je prilagodio samo da lici na Unity...
#ubuntu-rs 2018-12-10
 * milobit- hm Moj djedo je bija sila! Pravi Era! A ja sam malo izvodnjeo. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQQTAduQxIg
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi :)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> samo za mog brata azijata;(  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> Ja i moj brat Azijat smo rodjena braca. Po ocu
 * milobit- kad sam bija mali,slusao sam kad bi neko oca pita  Citi je vaj mali? Otac bi reka Pitaj majku?! otkud ja znam cije?!
<milobit-> samo za bracu u Srbiji ;) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7M11vcwWEM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7M11vcwWEM
<milobit-> hm!:(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-1xxowauiM
<milobit-> oce va ako nece ta ;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qOqSdQgbew
<sibalija> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsMZS_GN3Go
<sibalija> odo dodo Da omrknem Akobogda i osvanem;)
#ubuntu-rs 2018-12-11
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk4liaCprsQ
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi :)
 * milobit- sve se kanim da udarim na svog brata 'azijata' al mi neki djavo nada;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-ZYkf-1zmk
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLj3EmPADn0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxOq2Y-v420&list=RDCxOq2Y-v420&start_radio=1&t=33
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcjMgMYimic
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> da omrknem a mozda i osvanem;(
#ubuntu-rs 2018-12-13
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi :)
<milobit-> moja 'baba' odlucila da gotovi veceru nocas
<milobit-> "ona kaza" 'a ja mogu da kakim nocas do mile volje;)
 * milobit- sretoh danas 'brata ' azijata;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKxau3kxHBU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1RVZyTlizc
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1RVZyTlizc
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4AkJu5NHBo
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4AkJu5NHBo
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVY2ZSY3boM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A14ABmHqfjE
<milobit-> odo dodo;(
#ubuntu-rs 2018-12-15
 * milobit- manastirka me izdade' ;(pa mi rakije ponestade :(
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi:)
 * milobit- jos me zovu 'Masina kobila 'uzi' ;)
 * milobit- jos me zovu 'Mrki Vuk* iz gore hajduk;(nosim laka i bistra dzeferdara;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL20E4cARcE
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rPFHAwd4Gc
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<milobit-> Ja sam iz Odese Vukalovic poreklom!
<milobit-> Mog pradjeda najvermiji su bili 'bazibuke' (ako sam tacno napisao) " Turski placenici" Jer nas jje Njegosevo Cetinje osudilo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> Dz je moj brat azijat ;( ne javlja se:)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsMZS_GN3Go
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsMZS_GN3Go
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsMZS_GN3Go
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> spreman za dom;( a za otdzbinu samo kad zatreba;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
#ubuntu-rs 2019-12-10
<pirat> kakoste ljudi:)
#ubuntu-rs 2019-12-11
<morebit> kakoste ljudi:)
<morebit> morebit da sam to i ja
<morebit> ;(
<morebit> imal vodje koja vaska karavlaska?!
<morebit> ma mi je ona mnogo draga kad  no Nikca napadase
<morebit> pa velju rekose
<morebit> zalajase vaske karavlaske
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OArJsEmxvcg
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fbt43eLMJsA
<morebit> volim frulu
<morebit> a moj djedo je sviro gusle
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueN80yOLrcQ
<morebit> ;)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YnPrW_yCmM
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HU8m0g2SMo
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4SK7rXAvT0
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4SK7rXAvT0
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4SK7rXAvT0
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> 'baba' se nesto ljutnula na mene;(
 * morebit velu rece  
<morebit> malo sam je zapostavija
<morebit> ja velju rece svojoj 'babi'
<morebit>  e bona bila ja nisam masina
<morebit> a masina se istrosi
<morebit> a kamoli ne cojk
 * morebit a masina i cojk se mogu reparirati;)
 * morebit odo i ja malo da se repariram;)
<morebit> aj zbogom Joja od Doboja
<morebit> cuvaj mi 'babu' ;)
<morebit> dok se ja ne vrnem
<morebit> ppozdravi mi i Dbru Brckala:)
<morebit> Dobru*
<morebit> odo odo
<morebit> 'baba me za vrat ccepala
<morebit> i na madrac bacila
<morebit> ce mi zuvu dusu da izvadi
<morebit> ;(;)
#ubuntu-rs 2019-12-12
 * kiwi_96 leb ti ebem a kuh ne edem;(
<kiwi_96> jedva se probi
<kiwi_96> kroz ve redove i neke anonimuse;)
 * kiwi_96 to mi je jedina mana;)
<kiwi_96> izdade me joja' od Doboja:(
<kiwi_96> cu mu ga sutnem U supak za vo
<kiwi_96> ma hajde
<kiwi_96> tamanimo se ljudi zadjevica
<kiwi_96> sve bi dao kad bi znao!?
<kiwi_96> dje vaj moj 'brat' azijat nestade?!
<morebit> da sam i milobit?!
<morebit> ma radi ka suda
<morebit> va ubuntu
 * morebit cudna neka 'zverka';(
<morebit> javi mi se joja nod doboja I veli da on nije kriv?
<morebit> no neki drugi 'vrazi'
<morebit> me sve bi daja kad bi znaj dje nestade moja 'baba
<morebit> odnese je neki vrazi
<morebit> aj odo dodo
<morebit> neko mi zvrci na vrt
<morebit> morebit i da je i milobit;(
#ubuntu-rs 2019-12-14
<kobit> O:3
